# What’s happening in Iran?



## CQB (Dec 31, 2017)

It’s been on for a couple of days now & looks nation wide. 

Iranians chant ‘death to dictator’ in biggest unrest since crushing of protests in 2009


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 31, 2017)

It will be interesting to see the US and global response.  In 2009 the Obama administration was criticized for not doing enough to support the protesters.  There were even some who called upon the administration to send aid to the protesters including logistic support.  In hindsight part of the administration's reluctance may have been the work they were doing on the Iran deal (JCPOA).

IMO (and I think the last administration's calculus) it's tough to 'aid' protests in an authoritarian country without falling directly into the narrative of the regime - allowing them to justify increased repressive measures on grounds of 'foreign' interference.  Of course, they're still going to repress the protesters and claim foreign interference (real or imagined) but it helps with diplomatic options and public opinion to have truth on your side.

Still, will be interesting to see if the current administration actually acts out those policies they criticized the Obama administration for not taking.  I wonder if it won't prove to be an effective way to scuttle JCPOA.

The strategic argument for JCPOA in simple terms was that Iran has a young population that overwhelmingly wants reform, no theocracy, and improved economic growth/opportunity/western commerce (the jokers that are protesting now).  But, Iran has a powerful, entrenched authoritarian regime.  The Obama administration, through JCPOA and other measures sought to prevent Iran from acquiring nuclear weapons in the near term (10 years) while avoiding conflict and making the US and the west continue to be an appealing ally for the emerging generations in Iran who would gradually take power through internal politics.  All while avoiding the regime's ability to build nationalist support through external conflict.  It was always a tricky dance - and was predicated on the idea future administrations would continue the broad outlines of the plan.  With the current administration who knows what will happen.

Another interesting thing I've read about the 2009 protests - and may apply to the current ones - is that it displays both the strength and weakness of social media 'resistance.'  The crux of the argument goes that social media makes it easy to organize massive protests and generate large organizational structures for political action.  However, because social media makes it easy the political organizations that arise do not have the depth, strength, or organization to truly affect change - they can draw big crowds for a few weeks but can't play the long game.  In contrast, political 'resistance' organizations like the Muslim brotherhood in Egypt have had to spend time in prison, live in hiding, publish literature, build a political organization in difficult circumstances - and thus have a better long game.

I'm not sure where I fall on the argument.  It makes logical sense but I wonder if it's fair to grade the political organization of young generations at their start - vs after they've had time to mature.


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Another interesting thing I've read about the 2009 protests - and may apply to the current ones - is that it displays both the strength and weakness of social media 'resistance.'  The crux of the argument goes that social media makes it easy to organize massive protests and generate large organizational structures for political action.  However, because social media makes it easy the political organizations that arise do not have the depth, strength, or organization to truly affect change - they can draw big crowds for a few weeks but can't play the long game.  In contrast, political 'resistance' organizations like the Muslim brotherhood in Egypt have had to spend time in prison, live in hiding, publish literature, build a political organization in difficult circumstances - and thus have a better long game.



Is the lack of "staying power" because of social media or because the participants don't have a physical sense of participation? Social media and something like prison are vastly different beasts. With SM one can distance themselves (to a certain degree) from reprisals unlike prison. If you're imprisoned you have no choice but to play the long game, whereas social media offers a lot of "outs" for lack of a better word.

To me, social media means you can run your mouth without total commitment, but something like prison where physical danger and hardship are present.... that's as real as it gets. Social media allows distance at (usually) minimal cost.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 31, 2017)

Iran blocks Instagram and messaging app after third night of protests

Access to social media being shut down and warnings that protestors will "pay the price" for their actions. Looks like the Iranian governments response will be a ruthless one, the cunts.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 31, 2017)

It seems to me that this is an area--selective and creative manipulation of SM--that US intelligence can play a role.  I am sure we aren't the only country being hacked by foreign governments.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 31, 2017)

If it comes to a head, bullets beat iPhones every time. It's one thing to join your pals in a street party and vent your frustration. It's another when your pals start disappearing.

It might however be an opportunity to expand our HUMINT capabilities inside Iran.


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 31, 2017)

AWP said:


> Is the lack of "staying power" because of social media or because the participants don't have a physical sense of participation? Social media and something like prison are vastly different beasts. With SM one can distance themselves (to a certain degree) from reprisals unlike prison. If you're imprisoned you have no choice but to play the long game, whereas social media offers a lot of "outs" for lack of a better word.
> 
> To me, social media means you can run your mouth without total commitment, but something like prison where physical danger and hardship are present.... that's as real as it gets. Social media allows distance at (usually) minimal cost.



The arguments I remember hearing (or at least the way I processed them) were a criticism of the organizational structure itself less than the individuals.  The ease of social media organizing is more akin to flash mobs.  You can get a lot of people in a general sense, but far less for sustained, skills-based, effort.  So, you can get a protest - but you struggle with message discipline, agreed tactics, strategy, wielding any power/authority you are given, etc.  In some ways the '99%' protests are a good precursor - lots of sound and fury that couldn't translate to discernable political outcomes.

But, I think your critique of individuals and how they participate in terms of depth, commitment, expertise, etc. is also valid.

Of course, we've got two examples from the Arab spring of a series of protests ultimately building to armed resistance - Libya and Syria.  In both cases the zeitgeist of public opinion might have been on pluralistic democracy but the elements that could remain disciplined and effective fighters were overwhelmingly Islamist and Salafist.  It would be an interesting academic case with real-world applications to understand why.

Hey @Marauder06 - need recommendations for your dissertation?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 31, 2017)

Some of the Iranian military/militia would have to take their weapons and join the protests in order for this to turn into a conflict with real teeth. What are the chances of that? I doubt the military has much freedom to engage in social media so the rank and file might be somewhat out of the loop for the short term..

But in '78, the protests against the Shah led to general strikes that culminated in a strike by oil workers that pretty much shut down the economy...And then it was the Army high command that started to reach out to the protest leaders.

It's possible if the state of unrest continues to worsen, the same thing could happen again. The question is, would it have the drive and intensity of that earlier revolution necessary to sweep enough of the trigger-pullers along with it?


----------



## CQB (Dec 31, 2017)

It looks to have been implemented by the hard liners oddly enough and has gone in a different direction entirely. 
The lack of clear leadership has apparently spooked the regime as they can’t point the finger and arrest leaders.


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 31, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Some of the Iranian military/militia would have to take their weapons and join the protests in order for this to turn into a conflict with real teeth. What are the chances of that? I doubt the military has much freedom to engage in social media so the rank and file might be somewhat out of the loop for the short term..
> 
> But in '78, the protests against the Shah led to general strikes that culminated in a strike by oil workers that pretty much shut down the economy...And then it was the Army high command that started to reach out to the protest leaders.
> 
> It's possible if the state of unrest continues to worsen, the same thing could happen again. The question is, would it have the drive and intensity of that earlier revolution necessary to sweep enough of the trigger-pullers along with it?



My understanding of the 2009 protests - at least in urban areas like Tehran - the regime was very careful about what security forces they employed.  At that time they did not roll out the army - possibly for fear of their ties to the populace (I believe it's a largely conscript force).  Instead they employed police, internal state security, and a militia they keep for this purpose called the 'Baseej' (which I may have spelled incorrectly).  My understanding is the baseej is essentially like the brownshirts were for Nazis - recruited, ideological thugs who rarely wear uniforms and can be counted upon to inflict violence and terror under the protection of internal security forces and regime propaganda.  When not breaking up protests they act like a semi-official militia for internal security and 'morality police.' 

I haven't seen anything on the baseej and their use in this round of protests - but I'm assuming it's the same model as 2009.


----------



## Brill (Jan 2, 2020)

Shit just got real over there.

Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say





Baghdad rocket attack kills Iranian military leaders including Gen. Qassim Soleimani, reports say





Explore the Fox News apps that are right for you at http://www.foxnews.com/apps-products/index.html.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2020)

Well...I suppose some more mourners will be by the Embassy Compound after awhile: https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...b63f00-2d89-11ea-bcb3-ac6482c4a92f_story.html


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2020)

> If Soleimani is in fact dead, it's good news for the West in the long term, as it deprives Iran of "the most powerful operative in the Middle East today."  But Soleimani is revered inside of Iran, having risen from his humble peasant roots to the head of the largest and most active terrorist-sponsoring organization in the world.  He earned his way up by battling some of Iran's toughest foes:  Kurds, Iraqis, drug dealers, Israel, ISIS, and various militias inside Lebanon.  He is a hero to Iran, and his "martyrdom" at the hands of America will drive an intense desire for revenge, and may even help distract average Iranians from the political dissent that has been percolating in Iran for some time now.
> 
> Some people are even speculating that this might be some kind of "Archduke Ferdinand" moment for Iran, which will strengthen the current regime and plunge the region into a conflagration of violence.  What that will ultimately result will be, no one yet knows.  But it is likely that dramatic attacks against US forces in Iraq and Afghanistan, as well as against Israel.  It's also not outside the real of possibility that attacks against US interests at home could even be targets, either kinetically or via cyber.  Increased vigilance for the next couple of months would be a prudent move for everyone.
> 
> Stay frosty, friends.


----------



## Brill (Jan 2, 2020)

Excellent article @Marauder06


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Jan 2, 2020)

The boys are ready to go. RFI was a success!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 2, 2020)

This is extremely fucking bad. This is gonna come down on the dudes in Iraq and elsewhere _really_ hard


----------



## Queeg (Jan 2, 2020)

Reuters 

Why did he feel safe enough to travel to BIAP?  Did he not think US/Israeli assets weren't watching his every move, waiting for him to step outside Iran?  

I think this is huge and I'd expect Iran to respond.


----------



## Brill (Jan 2, 2020)

Not just QF and dep PMF...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212917348769914880


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 2, 2020)

Queeg said:


> Reuters
> 
> Why did he feel safe enough to travel to BIAP?  Did he not think US/Israeli assets weren't watching his every move, waiting for him to step outside Iran?
> 
> I think this is huge and I'd expect Iran to respond.


They also got Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, who was the commander of the PMC (up until a few minutes ago).  I don't know exactly what the various militias thought of AAM, but the hard-core ones are going to flip their shit over Soleimani getting capped.

Don't get me wrong - Hajji Qassem was a rat bastard and huge piece of shit, but if this doesn't drag us into a shooting war with Iran then I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gutsy move.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 2, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> They also got Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, who was the commander of the PMC (up until a few minutes ago).  I don't know exactly what the various militias thought of AAM, but the hard-core ones are going to flip their shit over Soleimani getting capped.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - Hajji Qassem was a rat bastard and huge piece of shit, but if this doesn't drag us into a shooting war with Iran then I'll be very surprised.


Good.  Fuck all those guys.  

Message: The not fucking around crew has arrived.


----------



## Brill (Jan 2, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Gutsy move.



I wonder what the “inter-Agency consensus“ was???


----------



## Brill (Jan 2, 2020)

Twitter is on fire tonight. Legal basis???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212934447961530368


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 2, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> They also got Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, who was the commander of the PMC (up until a few minutes ago).  I don't know exactly what the various militias thought of AAM, but the hard-core ones are going to flip their shit over Soleimani getting capped.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - Hajji Qassem was a rat bastard and huge piece of shit, but if this doesn't drag us into a shooting war with Iran then I'll be very surprised.


The Iranians were going to slaughter our people, at the embassy, without provocation anyhow. At least now the Joe's know that the gloves are off and they can let loose. I also don't can't see Iran waging war without being ripped apart.

Iran's oil based economy is in the shitter, their people are revolting, and sanctions have knocked the remaining wind outta their sails. With or without provocation Iran was going to up the ante in Iraq. Right now we've just taken pieces off their board and reversed the tempo.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2020)

This is a thread that probably highlights @Salt USMC's concern


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212913366492016640


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2020)

DoD statement on the situation:

Statement by the Department of Defense


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is a thread that probably highlights @Salt USMC's concern
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212913366492016640



An "act of war..." unlike shooting down US surveillance drones in international waters, seizing our naval ships, bombing oil tankers, attacking Saudi oil fields, and oh yeah, murdering hundreds of Americans inside Iraq


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Teufel (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Jan 2, 2020)

I'd better get overtime for this shit...


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 2, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212924762827046918


----------



## AWP (Jan 2, 2020)

Wait...if I get OT that means I'm confined to the base. Fuck that, let me clock my 72 hours and go back to my hotel at hight. I retract my earlier, stupid statement.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 2, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> An "act of war..." unlike shooting down US surveillance drones in international waters, seizing our naval ships, bombing oil tankers, attacking Saudi oil fields, and oh yeah, murdering hundreds of Americans inside Iraq


Attacking an Embassy?

War with Iran is inevitable.  Sooner, rather then later, favors us.

Is Iran tied in to the Benghazi Annex attack?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2020)

An old one, but a good one:


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 2, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> DoD statement on the situation:
> 
> Statement by the Department of Defense


All these guys were running around unchecked.  Qais al-Khizali and Hadi al-Amiri, both on U.S. terror list, were emboldened so much as to have the balls...er, stupidity, to show up at the embassy "protest".

Well, as my old man used to say, "Mess with the bull, you get the horns".  Turns out, when we want to flex, we can play a pretty mean game of whack-a-mole.

See ya, motherfuckers.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 2, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> An "act of war..." unlike shooting down US surveillance drones in international waters, seizing our naval ships, bombing oil tankers, attacking Saudi oil fields, and oh yeah, murdering hundreds of Americans inside Iraq


Are those our red lines for going to war?  Are those our established thresholds for entering armed conflict?

Because we think we have a pretty good idea what Iran’s triggers are, and the death of Soleimani many very well be one of them.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Are those our red lines for going to war?  Are those our established thresholds for entering armed conflict?
> 
> Because we think we have a pretty good idea what Iran’s triggers are, and the death of Soleimani many very well be one of them.



Well, as we established under the last administration, presidential red lines are fungible.

We're in a low-level armed conflict with them right now.  I guess it will be up to them to see if they want to broaden it, or if they finally get the message.  Because nothing else seemed to work.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 2, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> They also got Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, who was the commander of the PMC (up until a few minutes ago).  I don't know exactly what the various militias thought of AAM, but the hard-core ones are going to flip their shit over Soleimani getting capped.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - Hajji Qassem was a rat bastard and huge piece of shit, but if this doesn't drag us into a shooting war with Iran then I'll be very surprised.



They are also the same group targeted a few days ago in the air strikes. And are nothing more than an Iranian proxy group. Drain the swamp.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 2, 2020)

They almost certainly will broaden it.  Somewhere, John Bolton’s mustache just became fully erect and he’s not quite sure why


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> They are also the same group targeted a few days ago in the air strikes. And are nothing more than an Iranian proxy group. Drain the swamp.


Not quite.  AAM used to run KH but he has been running the entire PMC for the last few years.  Calling the PMC an Iranian proxy is both true and false - true in that many of the individual groups are on the Iranian payroll and take direction from Iran, but false in that ostensibly the PMC works in the interest of Iraqi national security.  However, as you can imagine it's difficult managing a huge, unwieldy entity that's half on the take and half not.  Oh, and made up of Iraqis.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 2, 2020)

Also, going for a posting hat trick because this tweet sums up the whole thing:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212922028950466561


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 3, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Are those our red lines for going to war?  Are those our established thresholds for entering armed conflict?
> 
> Because we think we have a pretty good idea what Iran’s triggers are, and the death of Soleimani many very well be one of them.



Some random thoughts.

How many Americans die before we say enough, is enough? Beirut, Afghanistan, Khobar Towers, EFP's in Iraq and Afghanistan.  The recent Embassy attack.
Hit fast, hit hard should be our ROE for the foreseeable future.

Are we going to lose some great people, yeah we will.  
That prospect doesn't thrill me the slightest, I still have kin serving in the Army (1st Cav) and in an AFSOC unit, but I am jaded enough to know that being nice doesn't work.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 3, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Not quite.  AAM used to run KH but he has been running the entire PMC for the last few years.  Calling the PMC an Iranian proxy is both true and false - true in that many of the individual groups are on the Iranian payroll and take direction from Iran, but false in that ostensibly the PMC works in the interest of Iraqi national security.  However, as you can imagine it's difficult managing a huge, unwieldy entity that's half on the take and half not.  Oh, and made up of Iraqis.



My post was about the attack at KH a few days ago.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 3, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 31265



Funny Don Jr. didn't just use this one


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 3, 2020)

Tweets aside, this is a big holy shit moment.

I dont see Iran deciding to take this into a full on traditional conflict, but it's still a possibility.

That thread @ThunderHorse shared really hits a lot of thoughts/questions I have regarding how things may play out going forward.


----------



## Kheenbish (Jan 3, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> An "act of war..." unlike shooting down US surveillance drones in international waters, seizing our naval ships, bombing oil tankers, attacking Saudi oil fields, and oh yeah, murdering hundreds of Americans inside Iraq



Don't forget the countless cyber attacks that have been conducted and I'll assume will be ramped up after these latest attacks. 

Everyone is quick to jump to a full on physical scenario, we've just entered 2020 the cyber field of battle has yet to be fully recognized in a time of war. I imagine to see some sort of reaction soon if not already...haven't jumped on the high side yet.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 3, 2020)

The Iranians are talking 3 days of mourning. We're going to see some big things in a few days.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Not quite.  AAM used to run KH but he has been running the entire PMC for the last few years.  Calling the PMC an Iranian proxy is both true and false - true in that many of the individual groups are on the Iranian payroll and take direction from Iran, but false in that ostensibly the PMC works in the interest of Iraqi national security.  However, as you can imagine it's difficult managing a huge, unwieldy entity that's half on the take and half not.  Oh, and made up of Iraqis.



So what would YOU do as CINC?

-PMFs allegedly fired rockets on US compound near Kirkuk, where one USP was killed and several wounded. This was unilateral and unprovoked.
-US retaliated by striking KH targets and killing ?25?
-Iranian backed surrogates...”in mourning“...breached USEMB Baghdad gates.
-SECSTATE claimed and DOD stated the commander of IRGC was planning future attacks against US personnel.

This sends a signal to Iranian leadership that this President will not tolerate attacks on Americans.  We do not need to have “boots on the ground” in Tehran to utterly cripple Iran’s ability to threaten Americans.  Additionally, ignoring the friendly governments in the region that are also hostile to Iran isn‘t realistic.  Israel, KSA, and UAE would all benefit from a coalition of the willing knocking some Iranian teeth out. Iran has sponsored terrorism in the region and its odd that operations increased after our cash payment.

The unknown, in my opinion, what will Russia do but, then again, Trump takes orders from Putin so he must have had his permission.  

I share your opinion this (escalation) will be ugly but Iran doesn’t seem to be responding to limited force.  What other options did he have, assuming Soleimani was planning more attacks?


edit: more info from 2011 on previous IRGC plans inside the US. Not sure how this affected the $$$$ to Iran but seems weird a little bit.



> .
> 10/11/2011 *WASHINGTON* – The U.S. Department of the Treasury today announced the designation of five individuals, including four senior Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Qods Force (IRGC-QF) officers connected to a plot to assassinate the Saudi Arabian Ambassador to the United States Adel Al-Jubeir, while he was in the United States and to carry out follow-on attacks against other countries’ interests inside the United States and in another country. As part of today’s action, Treasury also designated the individual responsible for arranging the assassination plot on behalf of the IRGC-QF.



Treasury Sanctions Five Individuals Tied to Iranian Plot to Assassinate the Saudi Arabian Ambassador to the United States


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2020)

POTUS should address the nation and explain the “why now” as well as address the Iranian people to convey the message of support for an internal uprising against the authoritarian regime.

This was SECDEF and JCS:

SEC. ESPER: Well, let's go – let's look at the history. *Their provocative behavior's been out there for months*, right? They've been – they've been shooting rockets, indirect fire, any type of things, *attacking our bases for months now*. In the *last two alone, we've nearly a dozen attacks against U.S. forces, against our coalition partners*.

GEN. MILLEY: We know that *there's been a sustained campaign at least since October.* We know that for certain. We know that *the campaign has increased in tempo and intensity*. So, in October, there were four attacks. In November, there were four to five. In December, today, up until the 27th, there were six attacks. 

We know that *the number of rounds have been increasing, from "x" all the way up to 31*. We know that *the intent of this last attack was in fact to kill American soldiers, sailors, airmen, Marines, whoever was there.* It was about a hundred soldiers at that particular compound. 

*Thirty-one rockets aren't designed as a warning shot.* That's designed to inflict damage and kill. So *this has been a sustained campaign by K.H., who is under the influence, command, control, support, training, advice, et cetera, of Iranian special operations forces.* So there's no doubt in our mind as to what happened here.

Press Gaggle by Secretary Esper and Chairman Milley


----------



## Box (Jan 3, 2020)

Poor Iranian instigators - all they did was spend the last 40 years telling America to go fuck herself - and then DARING the USA to respond.

So - now the Iranians have a few choices - shut the fuck up - or escalate. 
WE - backed out of "the deal" but others did not.  Iran still has a "deal" with everyone else.   If Iran decides to escalate and threaten the USA with nuke production, they pretty much tell the rest of Europe - _hahaha fuck you EU we never planned on honoring that treaty ANYWAY _

The USA should be sick and tired of putting up with an Iran that doesnt know their place and that strike forced Iran's hand.  They can shut the fuck and swallow their medicine, or bow up on the international stage, raise the stakes, and then see how their hand plays out.
Kill a few more Americans abroad - because it will make setting fire to Iran a popular US hobby during an election year.   Curse yourself by helping to reelect the only guy in the last 50 years that has demonstrated a willingness to spank your ass.

Fuck you Iran
Fuck you in your stupid asses
Fuck your pig-dog mothers in their stupid assess too


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 3, 2020)

At least we know now which peeps are peeved their Iranian pals were turned into cat meat.


Spoiler



Lol, this dumb bitch. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213095518609584134





Spoiler



And this guy.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213063708043366400





Spoiler



Annnd the Chinese too.  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213004719150383104


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2020)

Box said:


> Fuck you Iran
> Fuck you in your stupid asses
> Fuck your pig-dog mothers in their stupid assess too



I‘d buy a T-shirt with that on it.

XXL please.


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 3, 2020)

Screw Rose McGowan and all the others pandering to Iran over Twitter disgusting


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> At least we know now which peeps are peeved their Iranian pals were turned into cat meat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well for what it’s worth , I agree with all 3 of them.  What’s done is done, let’s avoid war with Iran.  Cool! 👍


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2020)

🤔

Report: Obama Administration Stopped Israel From Assassinating Soleimani in 2015


"The report says Israel was 'on the verge' of assassinating Soleimani three years ago, near Damascus, but the United States warned the Iranian leadership of the plan, revealing that Israel was closely tracking the Iranian general," _Haaretz_ reported.

The incident "sparked a sharp disagreement between the Israeli and American security and intelligence apparatuses regarding the issue." That sounds like an understatement.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Jaknight (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 3, 2020)

China criticizing the strike huh??

Meanwhile in China: Uigur Concentration Camps


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2020)

People talk about Iraq's sovereignty like it is an actual thing. They are a pseudo puppet state of Iran, propped up by the US, and is only a nation because of a lot of blood and treasure over the last 4-5 years or so. The Iraqi gov't is trash, the country's leadership are petulant little children.

I'm not real wrapped up with where things are right now, but I know that I don't have all of the details and this guy killed and maimed how many of our servicemembers in Iraq? EFP's, anyone?

I guess we'll find out where this is going soon enough.


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2020)

AWP said:


> I guess we'll find out where this is going soon enough.


----------



## 757 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2020)

If they make a move, our next move should be to sink every boat they have in a harbor.


----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2020)

PMF refresher:

ISIS “did something somewhere” and Mosul fell...or was abandoned by Iraqi Security Forces...and there was real fear they would move on Baghdad.  American position was this was an Iraqi problem to solve.  Iranian imams made a religious plea to Shias to mobilize to fight the Sunni horde and protect the Shia shrines in Iraq.

More Than Militias: Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Forces Are Here to Stay - War on the Rocks
The Popular Mobilization Forces and Iraq’s Future

Which org had the capacity to transform a bunch of “farmers” into a capable fighting force?

*The IRGC’s Quds Force specializes in foreign missions, providing training, funding and weapons to extremist groups, including Iraqi insurgents, Hezbollah, and Hamas. *The Quds Force allegedly participated in the 1994 suicide bombing of an Argentine Jewish community center, killing more than 80 and wounding about 300. In the years since, the Quds Force has armed anti-government militants in Bahrain, and assisted in a 2011 assassination attempt on Saudi Arabia’s ambassador to the United States. The Quds Force also plays a key role in support of Syrian regime forces in that country’s civil war.

Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC)

Iran’s Revolutionary Guards


----------



## Centermass (Jan 3, 2020)

Awaiting Lord Schumer's statement regarding the US response. 

That worlds outcome hangs in the balance on his every word.......


----------



## CQB (Jan 3, 2020)

Well I’m quite impressed that assassination hasn’t gone out of style.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2020)

lindy said:


> View attachment 31286
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213135092266127361



Some of the comments are HI-lareous....


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 3, 2020)

Who is Rose Mccowan?


----------



## Grunt (Jan 3, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Who is Rose Mccowan?



Just another sack of puss activist actress who is a bleeding heart coward....


----------



## Gordus (Jan 3, 2020)

Iran should make it's leaders drop their "revenge" rhetoric, abandon terrorist adveturism, and replace illusions of Persian grandeur with much needed reality check. 
No humiliation, not even an apology. Just stop asking, no literaly begging, to be crushed and sent back to the stone age.

That's the only solution I see.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 3, 2020)

lindy said:


> POTUS should address the nation and explain the “why now” as well as address the Iranian people to convey the message of support for an internal uprising against the authoritarian regime.



I mean, it worked so well for us the last time we supported a regime change in Iran. I'm being sarcastic, because it does seem like most of the average population of Iran would be supportive of a more democratic Iran.

The regime change thing is an interesting point though. I shared Trump's "Obama Iran War to get reelected" post in jest, but lots of people (on both sides of the political aisle) are already talking about this whole event being a CIA led thing designed to help Trump.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 3, 2020)

Gordus said:


> Iran should make it's leaders drop their "revenge" rhetoric, abandon terrorist adveturism, and replace illusions of Persian grandeur with much needed reality check.
> No humiliation, not even an apology. Just stop asking, no literaly begging, to be crushed and sent back to the stone age.
> 
> That's the only solution I see.


Iran needs an internal revolution and a complete political reorganization or purge for any worthwhile change to happen. Bloodless change would also require parties in Europe and Asia to stop propping up the Iranian govt, which is doubtful.

At the moment the moderates in Iran are pretty much in hiding, in prisons, or buried in shallow graves. On the bright side with Iran's economy in tatters, people seeing their savings disappear, and the prices of goods/services skyrocketing, we might end up seeing Iran's hardliners hung by an increasingly desperate populace.

In the meantime, turning Iran's leaders and prime instigators into mushy meat piles might be the way to go.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 3, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I mean, it worked so well for us the last time we supported a regime change in Iran. I'm being sarcastic, because it does seem like most of the average population of Iran would be supportive of a more democratic Iran.
> 
> The regime change thing is an interesting point though. I shared Trump's "Obama Iran War to get reelected" post in jest, but lots of people (on both sides of the political aisle) are already talking about this whole event being a CIA led thing designed to help Trump.


Not meaning to butt in. I thought the CIA hated Trump, I figured it was still full of Obama acolytes and progressive holdovers. Has Haspel cleaned up the organization?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I mean, it worked so well for us the last time we supported a regime change in Iran. I'm being sarcastic, because it does seem like most of the average population of Iran would be supportive of a more democratic Iran.
> 
> The regime change thing is an interesting point though. I shared Trump's "Obama Iran War to get reelected" post in jest, but lots of people (on both sides of the political aisle) are already talking about this whole event being a CIA led thing designed to help Trump.


Doing Britain's dirty work was a horrible idea.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 3, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Doing Britain's dirty work was a horrible idea.



Equally culpable and a reasonable argument could probably be made the US more so. That was US dirty work as much if not more than the UKs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Equally culpable and a reasonable argument could probably be made the US more so. That was US dirty work as much if not more than the UKs.


Well, definitely culpable.  We did the work, but a lot of reasoning was because Mossadegh was going to nationalize their oil fields which were at the time controlled by BP.  Not sure what the US actually got out of the situation depending on which books you read.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2020)

Had I not read it myself, I'd have never believed that the Washington Post would come out in defense of the President.

1. As Quds is already labeled a terrorist organization, it is fair game. Congress does not need to be consulted.

2. Soleimani was in Iraq to meet with Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis. Two for the price of one.

3. We weren't escalating - we were responding to acts and planned acts.

In killing Soleimani, Trump enforces the red line he drew on Iran


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 3, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well, definitely culpable.  We did the work, but a lot of reasoning was because Mossadegh was going to nationalize their oil fields which were at the time controlled by BP.  Not sure what the US actually got out of the situation depending on which books you read.



You got a stable and pro US leader for 25 years. It was a stated US policy objective so it wasn't done for fun or just to make the British happy.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> You got a stable and pro US leader for 25 years. It was a stated US policy objective so it wasn't done for fun or just to make the British happy.


Again, depends on which books you read.  Was deposing Mossadegh and empowering a weak Shah, smart?  I'd hazard that there was definitely a way to have a friendly Iran without the deposition of Mossadegh.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 3, 2020)

And the next contestant on the Price is Right... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213235396529807366


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 3, 2020)

Explains why Biden was so sad... 

Biden Sided With Terror Leader Soleimani in Handing Control of Iraq to Iran


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 3, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Again, depends on which books you read.  Was deposing Mossadegh and empowering a weak Shah, smart?  I'd hazard that there was definitely a way to have a friendly Iran without the deposition of Mossadegh.



I don't disagree but we're talking about what happened not what they could have done.


----------



## Kheenbish (Jan 3, 2020)

👋


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2020)

Saying it was BP or Cold War politics/ strategy is a narrowminded view. The two kind of fed into each other and gave the US and UK reasons to work together with the US doing all of the heavy lifting. 
"You got your oil in our coup!"
"You got your coup in our oil!"
Two great tastes that taste great together.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm confused why so many people believe we killed him in retaliation for the embassy attack.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 3, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> I'm confused why so many people believe we killed him in retaliation for the embassy attack.



Many people don't follow everything closely and it's a reasonable assumption in that context. What are your feelings on it?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 3, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> I'm confused why so many people believe we killed him in retaliation for the embassy attack.



What's confusing about it? The militants literally wrote "Soleimani is our leader" on one of the walls inside the Embassy grounds.

The attack on the US Embassy was one of many reasons he was killed.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 3, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> What's confusing about it? The militants literally wrote "Soleimani is our leader" on one of the walls inside the Embassy grounds.
> 
> The attack on the US Embassy was one of many reasons he was killed.



I'm guessing more clarity will be released soon because there's some sort of requirement for justification from the POTUS...

But when Iranian backed KH is continually rocketing, and killing/wounding Americans, only as recent as last week. Then the US retaliating against the five KH facilities. Then "fake outrage" protests from the shia militia groups...Then we strike the very person responsible for all external Iranian operations.

Sort of hard for me to forget last week... Let alone everything else that justifies.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Jaknight (Jan 3, 2020)

Is any of this true ? 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213258241414770694


----------



## Grunt (Jan 3, 2020)

Is that Baghdad Bob back making a comeback?


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 4, 2020)

Sorry, initial link was private.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212928617518419968


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 4, 2020)

She wears clown shoes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Sorry, initial link was private.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212928617518419968



that certainly didn't age well...


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 4, 2020)

These drone strikes in Iraq must mean that the Iraqi government is approving the destruction of these Iranian backed militia groups that have become too powerful. 

Is anyone under the assumption that using their airspace and bases to target people inside Iraq is a unilateral move by the U.S.?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> These drone strikes in Iraq must mean that the Iraqi government is approving the destruction of these Iranian backed militia groups that have become too powerful.
> 
> Is anyone under the assumption that using their airspace and bases to target people inside Iraq is a unilateral move by the U.S.?



I was, but that was more instinctual than anything grounded in evidence.  I just didn't see how the Iraqi government, which is overwhelmingly Shiite and much of which is totally in bed with Iran, would authorize something like this.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 4, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> that certainly didn't age well...


Know what else didn’t age well? The last hundreds of times the Obama Administration did the exact same thing (non-approved drone strikes). The patriot act. The terrible spending bill we just passed. Not a peep from the ‘patriots’, though. Odd. It’s almost like this manufactured internet response doesn’t matter to the people that actually have to deal with these consequences.

The only thing funnier than the left’s outrage at these strikes is the celebration from the right at the president’s ‘hard line’ with Iran.

I’m glad the memes are good. I’ll be able to have a great laugh on the upcoming 18 hour flights where we land and get a new theater.


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Is anyone under the assumption that using their airspace and bases to target people inside Iraq is a unilateral move by the U.S.?



Yes. Zero doubt.

ETA: our a/c typically won't enter the country without Iraqi ATC approval. We've done it before, but those were unusual to extreme instances. The initial reports said they were killed by Katyusha rockets or simply "rockets." Maybe the Iraqis were trying to play it off, but they had to know we'd make a statement, so blaming it on non-US ordnance seems kind of weak. Plus, whatever you think of our political situation at home, we didn't tell members of Congress, but we're going to give the Iraqis the heads up on a guy they had to know was in their country? We gave the Russians minimal warning in Syria and we saw how that worked out.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 4, 2020)

Well, if they didn't get prior approval in some form, and the action was not previously agreed upon by the U.S. and Iraq, maybe they will kick us out in short order.

And of course Iran is going to be bombing something/kidnapping someone somewhere.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 4, 2020)

Here's a good topo map of Iran. 

I didn't know how mountainous it was.  List of mountains in Iran - Wikipedia


----------



## Brill (Jan 4, 2020)

@BloodStripe , we used to (prerevovlution) have listening posts n the mountains to keep tabs on the Soviet Union.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...hirring/3f3745ec-9d7d-420b-a39b-4714693fd89f/


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 4, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Who is Rose Mccowan?



A well known INTEL Analyst for Hollywood......


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 4, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> A well known INTEL Analyst for Hollywood......



Just Google "rose mcgowan nude" and hit images


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 4, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Just Google "rose mcgowan nude" and hit images



I'll take that bet.

ETA: So...she's really not my type, but that still didn't stop me.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 4, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Well, if they didn't get prior approval in some form, and the action was not previously agreed upon by the U.S. and Iraq, maybe they will kick us out in short order.
> 
> And of course Iran is going to be bombing something/kidnapping someone somewhere.



*raises hand*

Who's going to kick us out?

The Iraqis?

Last I checked, we haven't been kicked out of any war/theater we participated in...  nevermind a country we invaded.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 4, 2020)

Would be interesting, Iraq gets mad and kicks out our embassy and ends our SOFA agreements....we all leave...win win.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 4, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Would be interesting, Iraq gets mad and kicks out our embassy and ends our SOFA agreements....we all leave...win win.


That's how the politicians would play it down. "War isn't over, but we're respecting their sovereignty, so we're leaving." But when you're the biggest and baddest on the block, documentation matters very little.


----------



## AlexSmir (Jan 4, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Who's going to kick us out?
> 
> ...


WOW_WOW. We kicked the FID attempt from the territories of Georgia. As well as the large-scaled UW attempt from Syria... We banned the attempt to launch a US naval base at Crimea. By taking Crimea back to it's propper place...:) You guys have really powerful and professional Armed Forces which I respect. But don't be too cocky, that thing killed many glorious warriors.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 4, 2020)

AWP said:


> Yes. Zero doubt.
> 
> ETA: our a/c typically won't enter the country without Iraqi ATC approval. We've done it before, but those were unusual to extreme instances. The initial reports said they were killed by Katyusha rockets or simply "rockets." Maybe the Iraqis were trying to play it off, but they had to know we'd make a statement, so blaming it on non-US ordnance seems kind of weak. Plus, whatever you think of our political situation at home, we didn't tell members of Congress, but we're going to give the Iraqis the heads up on a guy they had to know was in their country? We gave the Russians minimal warning in Syria and we saw how that worked out.



I give/gave props to Obama where I could, including those drone strikes and authorizing the OBL op.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 4, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Here's a good topo map of Iran. View attachment 31312
> 
> I didn't know how mountainous it was.  List of mountains in Iran - Wikipedia


Yeah, that's gonna be a tough nut if anyone's thinking about boots.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 4, 2020)

AlexSmir said:


> WOW_WOW. We kicked the FID attempt from the territories of Georgia. As well as the large-scaled UW attempt from Syria... *We banned the attempt to launch a US naval base at Crimea.* *By taking Crimea back to it's propper place...:*) You guys have really powerful and professional Armed Forces which I respect. But don't be too cocky, that thing killed many glorious warriors.



That sounds like some shit talking there, Ivan. I don’t know how familiar you are with American sports but you just came into a Red Sox bar and said Jeter was better than Nomar.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 4, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> These drone strikes in Iraq must mean that the Iraqi government is approving the destruction of these Iranian backed militia groups that have become too powerful.
> 
> Is anyone under the assumption that using their airspace and bases to target people inside Iraq is a unilateral move by the U.S.?



There was an ROE change in the last month about the strike approval process regarding SMG's. It was pretty convoluted and messy before that, in regards to how many people it had to climb in the Iraqi chain of command.


----------



## AlexSmir (Jan 4, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> View attachment 31326
> That sounds like some shit talking there, Ivan. I don’t know how familiar you are with American sports but you just came into a Red Sox bar and said Jeter was better than Nomar.


I'm not Ivan, I'm Alex. Didn't mean to piss anyone off, just reminded some facts to one who claimed "never".
I believe it's a great chance to educate myself about sports:) I like to learn new things about countries and people, that's exciting!
And... Why do Americans always call us Ivans? Ivan isn't Russian name in fact, it's Jewish. It came here with the Bible and eventually assimilated. 
I know that 75th is not language/culture oriented unit. But perhaps you wanna know something really new about us:)


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 4, 2020)

AlexSmir said:


> I'm not Ivan, I'm Alex. Didn't mean to piss anyone off, just reminded some facts to one who claimed "never".
> I believe it's a great chance to educate myself about sports:) I like to learn new things about countries and people, that's exciting!
> And... Why do Americans always call us Ivans? Ivan isn't Russian name in fact, it's Jewish. It came here with the Bible and eventually assimilated.
> I know that 75th is not language/culture oriented unit. But perhaps you wanna know something really new about us:)


Took a Russian history class in college. Follow your affairs in the news. I know enough. Don’t need cultural training to blow a hole in a wall and walk in like you own the place.


----------



## AlexSmir (Jan 4, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Took a Russian history class in college. Follow your affairs in the news. I know enough. Don’t need cultural training to blow a hole in a wall and walk in like you own the place.


Yeah. Ranger are damn good in blowing and walking in. Read some of Reg's books about it... Rather interesting


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 4, 2020)

Big argument I'm seeing now is on authorities. 

Some people are suggesting that POTUS is in violation of the NDAA SEC. 1229 "PROHIBITION OF UNAUTHORIZED MILITARY FORCE IN OR AGAINST IRAN." 

Although if you take a look at SEC. 1229(c)(2)


> SEC. 1229. PROHIBITION OF UNAUTHORIZED MILITARY FORCE IN OR AGAINST IRAN.
> (a) Findings.—Congress finds the following:
> 
> (1) The acquisition by the Government of Iran of a nuclear weapon would pose a grave threat to international  peace and stability and the national security of the United States and United States allies, including Israel.
> ...



I think the exceptions consistent with the War Power Resolutions sec (2)(c)(2) &(3). 



> (c) The constitutional powers of the President as Commander-in-Chief to introduce United States Armed Forces into hostilities, or into situations where imminent involvement in hostilities is clearly indicated by the circumstances, are exercised only pursuant to (1) a declaration of war, *(2) specific statutory authorization*, or *(3) a national emergency created by attack upon the United States, its territories or possessions, or its armed forces.*



Statutory authorization in this sense is both the 2001 and 2002 AUMFs. 

You can see how the WH has interpreted the AUMFs in a congressional correspondence here in that they don't view the AUMF as authorizing military force against Iran, except as may be necessary to defend the U.S. or partner forces engaged in counterterrorism operations or operations to establish a stable, democratic Iraq.

I'd probably suggest that as an attempt for barracks lawyer. How it squares with the NDAA, and whether or not it was prudent even if technically or tenuously authorized, are different questions.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2020)

AlexSmir said:


> Yeah. Ranger are damn good in blowing and walking in. Read some of Reg's books about it... Rather interesting



I understand that you are just defending your nation but you are also very new here.  I suggest you re-read the forum rules and spend more time reading, less time posting.  It's not the time or place to play "pokey chest" with verified and respected members.


----------



## AlexSmir (Jan 4, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> I understand that you are just defending your nation but you are also very new here.  I suggest you re-read the forum rules and spend more time reading, less time posting.  It's not the time or place to play "pokey chest" with verified and respected members.


OK. no problem


----------



## Brill (Jan 4, 2020)

AlexSmir said:


> WOW_WOW. We kicked the FID attempt from the territories of Georgia. As well as the large-scaled UW attempt from Syria... We banned the attempt to launch a US naval base at Crimea. By taking Crimea back to it's propper place...:) You guys have really powerful and professional Armed Forces which I respect. But don't be too cocky, that thing killed many glorious warriors.



Sasha, remind us about the Wagner folks that tried to cross the Euphrates near Deir ez Zor. It’s sort of germane to cautioning USMIL about cockiness.

edit: regarding Ivan, I honestly think it’s from our education system highlighted Ivan Grozny and it sounded terrible so it stuck. Russians = Ivan cuz it’s the only Russian associated name we remember.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 4, 2020)

AlexSmir said:


> WOW_WOW. We kicked the FID attempt from the territories of Georgia. As well as the large-scaled UW attempt from Syria... We banned the attempt to launch a US naval base at Crimea. By taking Crimea back to it's propper place...:) You guys have really powerful and professional Armed Forces which I respect. But don't be too cocky, that thing killed many glorious warriors.



mod edit


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 4, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> mod edit


You must have accidentally missed the message from a staff member asking to cease and desist this conversation.


----------



## AlexSmir (Jan 4, 2020)

lindy said:


> Sasha, remind us about the Wagner folks that tried to cross the Euphrates near Deir ez Zor. It’s sort of germane to cautioning USMIL about cockiness.
> 
> edit: regarding Ivan, I honestly think it’s from our education system highlighted Ivan Grozny and it sounded terrible so it stuck. Russians = Ivan cuz it’s the only Russian associated name we remember.


Lyosha:) Alexey. Yes, and it happened due to the same reason totally. We were cocky...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 4, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Snip



Why the hell would that be put in an NDAA?  Dumber than hell.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 4, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You must have accidentally missed the message from a staff member asking to cease and desist this conversation.


I was just providing context towards the grim realities Russia faces and it's involvement in Iran.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 4, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I was just providing context towards the grim realities Russia faces and it's involvement in Iran.


Not the place: not the time.  Turns into instant thread drift. Let it go please.


----------



## Brill (Jan 4, 2020)

Seems odd the Democrats and MSM condemned the the strike as did Iran, Russia, and China. Prob reason for:

Democrats Call For Flags To Be Flown At Half-Mast To Grieve Death Of Soleimani


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 4, 2020)

lindy said:


> Seems odd the Democrats and MSM condemned the the strike as did Iran, Russia, and China. Prob reason for:
> 
> Democrats Call For Flags To Be Flown At Half-Mast To Grieve Death Of Soleimani


I clicked it. Should have known where it was from. Lol


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Big argument I'm seeing now is on authorities.
> 
> Some people are suggesting that POTUS is in violation of the NDAA SEC. 1229 "PROHIBITION OF UNAUTHORIZED MILITARY FORCE IN OR AGAINST IRAN."
> 
> ...


Good post. 

Had no idea this was in the NDAA.  This had me going back and skimming through all the latest.  It's interesting to say the least.  Would love to know the details behind how that kind of shit gets into these things.

That said, Soleimani led the Quds Force - a U.S. declared terrorist organization and was acting on it's behalf.  As such, no foul.  Play on.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 4, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Not meaning to butt in. I thought the CIA hated Trump, I figured it was still full of Obama acolytes and progressive holdovers. Has Haspel cleaned up the organization?



Some people I know on the left who don't believe in the deep state see it as Trump getting the CIA to direct it as a new regime change, since the CIA does have that track record.

Some people I know on the right have justified as "deep state real, but the Patriots in SAD/PAD are doing what they can to protect America and help Trump".
It's interesting, to say the least.




Blizzard said:


> That said, Soleimani led the Quds Force - a U.S. declared terrorist organization and was acting on it's behalf.  As such, no foul.  Play on.



That's where it gets sort of dicey though from a geopolitical standpoint, doesn't it?

Soleimani was both part of a designated terrorist organization and a foreign government official of a country we aren't (ostensibly) at war with. 
The arguement that we essentially assassinated what amounts to the VP of Iran isn't really off base.


----------



## Gordus (Jan 4, 2020)

Iran raises red flag - sign of war.

Anyway, U.S. can you please make sure to exclude Georgia and Europe from the blast radius ? ^^


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2020)

Mossad was gonna ice this guy if we didn't. Saudis wanted him dead, too.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 4, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Mossad was gonna ice this guy if we didn't. Saudis wanted him dead, too.



Someone posted elsewhere that Obama halted the Israelis from doing such in 2015.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> That's where it gets sort of dicey though from a geopolitical standpoint, doesn't it?
> 
> Soleimani was both part of a designated terrorist organization and a foreign government official of a country we aren't (ostensibly) at war with.
> The arguement that we essentially assassinated what amounts to the VP of Iran isn't really off base.


Bad on them for conflating the two.  

Double bad on them if they didn't understand this type of stuff is what brought us to Iraq.

Play stupid games, when stupid prizes.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2020)

Gordus said:


> Iran raises red flag - sign of war.
> 
> Anyway, U.S. can you please make sure to exclude Georgia and Europe from the blast radius ? ^^


Get on board.  There's room in the train.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 4, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I clicked it. Should have known where it was from. Lol


Considering how crazy the left has gotten over the killing of a terrorist, it ain't far from the truth.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> *Bad on them for conflating the two*.
> 
> Double bad on them if they didn't understand this type of stuff is what brought us to Iraq.
> 
> Play stupid games, when stupid prizes.



It's a good thing the US doesn't have a similar agency which supports groups in foreign countries and is considered a terrorist organization by some of our rivals.

Oh wait, we do.

We're going to have to wait and see what happens, but I think making this out to be something as simple as "US kills terrorist" like so many media sources/politicians are is drastically disregarding the complexity of the situation.
Soleimani wasn't unequivocally loved in Iran, but he had a broad enough base of support that we've martyred him, and I won't be surprised if the regime isn't able to use that to grow nationalistic support and suppress the current embers of revolution if we don't have a well though out follow up.

ETA: I don't want that first paragraph to seem like I'm attacking our own intelligence agencies; merely highlighting the fact that we kinda conflate the two things as well, depending on how people view the meddling.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 4, 2020)

People conflating him as the VP is not really good use of the Org Chart. It's more like whacking a service chief. They have a President and even Vice President whom are elected. It's like a constitutional monarchy, but not. The president does all the domestic executive shit and the Supreme Leader does all the foreign policy shit...and we just whacked one of his Field Marshalls.  

But last I checked we don't have 4 stars leading our own version of the Muj anywhere.  

Our next move better be sinking every boat they got. This could get hairy, but we can exact a lot of damage on their earmarking capabilities without committing a lot of manpower.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 4, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> People conflating him as the VP is not really good use of the Org Chart. It's more like whacking a service chief. They have a President and even Vice President whom are elected. It's like a constitutional monarchy, but not. The president does all the domestic executive shit and the Supreme Leader does all the foreign policy shit...and we just whacked one of his Field Marshalls.
> 
> But last I checked we don't have 4 stars leading our own version of the Muj anywhere.
> 
> Our next move better be sinking every boat they got. This could get hairy, but we can exact a lot of damage on their earmarking capabilities without committing a lot of manpower.



Yeah.. Sort of. He answered to the IRGC commander.


----------



## Brill (Jan 4, 2020)

Gordus said:


> Iran raises red flag - sign of war.
> 
> Anyway, U.S. can you please make sure to exclude Georgia and Europe from the blast radius ? ^^



Persians don’t need visas to visit Sakartvelo so they’re EVERYWHERE there...watching.


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2020)

By now we aren't going to do anything unless the Iranians get their kill on. If that happens we have a lot of aircrews who will drop bombs on Iran instead of ISIS. We have -22's and -35's in theater, some heavies, and B-2's that can be here in 18 hours or less. That's not even addressing the -15E's, 16's, and A-10's in theater. We got this.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 5, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Who's going to kick us out?
> 
> ...



We would be leaving like the troops in 2011, and maybe the Embassy would close also if things got too messy and the Iraqi gov't actually kicked us out. I don't see the State Dept. or military staying on against the will of the Iraq gov't. 

Is there enough Iranian influence in Iraq's gov't to actually do that though?




Hillclimb said:


> There was an ROE change in the last month about the strike approval process regarding SMG's. It was pretty convoluted and messy before that, in regards to how many people it had to climb in the Iraqi chain of command.




Thanks for that info. I could totally see a local or division level IA commander (sunni) giving the go ahead and walking outside for a smoke while he waited for the boom. Its hard to believe that the U.S. military would go through with that kind of strike without any Iraqi approval, but of course I'm not there so I could be wrong.


----------



## Gordus (Jan 5, 2020)

lindy said:


> Persians don’t need visas to visit Sakartvelo so they’re EVERYWHERE there...watching.



Of all the countries that have a visa-free agreement with Iran, Georgia has the strictest requirements and only allows 45 days instead of the standard 90, also is very reluctant to have people settle down. The number of Iranians who live there is barely above 3000.
I personaly doubt that anything goes unnoticed in that particular country, and that Iran is somehow more sophisticated than Russia in that business.

More reasons to exclude from the blast radius is that you have troops / instructors over there, and a huge embassy.
If that was a legit concern for you, then I would worry more about the millions of Iranians and Russians living in the United States.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 🤔
> 
> Report: Obama Administration Stopped Israel From Assassinating Soleimani in 2015
> 
> ...





Kaldak said:


> Someone posted elsewhere that Obama halted the Israelis from doing such in 2015.



It conflicted with JCPOA at a time when POTUS and Kerry were trying to build their legacy by kissing Iranian ass.

Be advised, Netanyahu is doing cartwheels right now.


----------



## Brill (Jan 5, 2020)

AWP said:


> By now we aren't going to do anything unless the Iranians get their kill on. If that happens we have a lot of aircrews who will drop bombs on Iran instead of ISIS. We have -22's and -35's in theater, some heavies, and B-2's that can be here in 18 hours or less. That's not even addressing the -15E's, 16's, and A-10's in theater. We got this.



Careful that you’re not accused of aiding and abetting war crimes.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2020)

AWP said:


> By now we aren't going to do anything unless the Iranians get their kill on. If that happens we have a lot of aircrews who will drop bombs on Iran instead of ISIS. We have -22's and -35's in theater, some heavies, and B-2's that can be here in 18 hours or less. That's not even addressing the -15E's, 16's, and A-10's in theater. We got this.



Iran's got strategic patience. I think they'll continue to talk big, maybe step up proxy attacks on US interests but not risk a full scale shitshow they couldn't possibly win on their own. And work like mad monkeys enriching uranium.

But it amuses me that the young Leftists screaming WW3 are racking up record hits on the selective service website...


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 5, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Mossad was gonna ice this guy if we didn't. Saudis wanted him dead, too.



You have to ask yourself, who's in a better position to defend against the retaliation? I think we took one for the team because we're in a much better place militarily, and physically, than the other two. Sort of. 



Gunz said:


> Iran's got strategic patience. I think they'll continue to talk big, maybe step up proxy attacks on US interests but not risk a full scale shitshow they couldn't possibly win on their own. And work like mad monkeys enriching uranium.
> 
> 
> But it amuses me that the young Leftists screaming WW3 are racking up record hits on the selective service website...



Well, their proxy is what got us to this point in the first place. If they ramp anything up, same same.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 5, 2020)

Well, they told the rest of the world to fuck off...

AP News: Iran abandons nuclear deal over US killing general Iran abandons nuclear deal over US killing general Iran abandons nuclear deal over US killing general


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 5, 2020)

Not like they weren't continuing their program...


----------



## Box (Jan 5, 2020)

I reckon the EU has some choices to make about Iran bailing on the Nuke treaty - who'd a thunk it


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 5, 2020)

Pretty interesting read....

The U.S. Lost a (Fictional) War With Iran 18 Years Ago — Popular Mechanics


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 5, 2020)

Alls I know is this: Iranian/Persian women are hot.  We need to free the shit out of them.

Oh yeah, their theocracy is bad, too...


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 5, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Pretty interesting read....
> 
> The U.S. Lost a (Fictional) War With Iran 18 Years Ago — Popular Mechanics


 I remember reading about this a while back and how some of the stuff was off such as the motorcycle messages being delivered as fast as instant communications and there being too many speed  boats or something of the like I’ll try to find the article and link it


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 5, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Big argument I'm seeing now is on authorities.
> 
> Some people are suggesting that POTUS is in violation of the NDAA SEC. 1229 "PROHIBITION OF UNAUTHORIZED MILITARY FORCE IN OR AGAINST IRAN."
> 
> ...




Interesting edit.. Apparently the 2020 NDAA does not explicitly prohibit military action against Iran. That was in a previously *proposed* bill passed by the House of Representatives, which died in the Senate. The actually-ratified 2020 NDAA removes the prohibition against military action against Iran, among other things, and was passed into law on December 20th.

Also, the ban on assassinations under EO 12333 is executive policy (long-standing, but not law). It has a long history of wide-ranging interpretation, especially in self-defense circumstances, and is generally not considered in violation during armed conflict. If leaning on both 2002 AUMF statutory authority and Article II powers, the strike doesn't particularly invert EO 12333's ban. These interpretations are what allow for the expansions of the drone strikes throughout the previous administration.

The more you know. Not quite ready for the LSAT


----------



## policemedic (Jan 5, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Are those our red lines for going to war?  Are those our established thresholds for entering armed conflict?
> 
> Because we think we have a pretty good idea what Iran’s triggers are, and the death of Soleimani many very well be one of them.



Just so I’m clear, is it your position that Soleimani was not a legitimate military target?


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 5, 2020)

My question, when did targeted drone strikes start being called assassinations? Didn't the previous POTUS use drones for targeted hits like crazy?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 5, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> My question, when did targeted drone strikes start being called assassinations? Didn't the previous POTUS use drones for targeted hits like crazy?


Don't you know, the left re-draws the sidelines every day.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Pretty interesting read....
> 
> The U.S. Lost a (Fictional) War With Iran 18 Years Ago — Popular Mechanics



This article is all over the place for me.  The exercise took place in 2002, but the timeline had it taking place in (2007 for exercise environment) 5 years in the future.  V-22s were not introduced into service until 2007, so how could the landing force have V-22s?

Anyways, if there ever was a landing for troops it would occur after weeks of bombardment.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 5, 2020)

policemedic said:


> Just so I’m clear, is it your position that Soleimani was not a legitimate military target?


Of course he was


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 5, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> My question, when did targeted drone strikes start being called assassinations? Didn't the previous POTUS use drones for targeted hits like crazy?


Thank goodness someone brought this up so I could use this meme. Thanks, man, I appreciate you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> This article is all over the place for me.  The exercise took place in 2002, but the timeline had it taking place in (2007 for exercise environment) 5 years in the future.  V-22s were not introduced into service until 2007, so how could the landing force have V-22s?
> 
> Anyways, if there ever was a landing for troops it would occur after weeks of bombardment.



Major war games like this one often take place "in the future," with future weapons. We did a big Pacific-focused exercise last year that took place in the future, and there were some pretty high-tech (not-yet-existent) weapons and capabilities on both sides. That could account for the discrepancy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Thank goodness someone brought this up so I could use this meme. Thanks, man, I appreciate you.
> 
> View attachment 31371



I was happy he was doing that, too.  That was WAY smarter than going in heavy on the ground.  He made a good decision on that front, especially when it came to Syria.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Major war games like this one often take place "in the future," with future weapons. We did a big Pacific-focused exercise last year that took place in the future, and there were some pretty high-tech (not-yet-existent) weapons and capabilities on both sides. That could account for the discrepancy.


Just reading actual CON/FLUSH/Ex plans sometimes makes me worry that I am not the smartest person in any room.

Lots of pieces/parts get reported and don’t make sense.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I was happy he was doing that, too.  That was WAY smarter than going in heavy on the ground.  He made a good decision on that front, especially when it came to Syria.


That’s the thing I can’t freaking get.

Obama did his for 8 years. Eight. And I’d be willing to say we avoided a full scale conflict because of his willingness to use that tool. He did a ton of things wrong too.

But now it’s a problem? We just managed to F3 someone that puts al Baghdadi to shame (in terms of body count, reach, influence) and someone we can PROVE has maimed and killed thousands of Americans...

Why is this even a talking point. Embrace the violence.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2020)

When it comes to major war games, the OPFOR almost always "wins," at least in the beginning.  Their decision making is extremely short; it's normally a handful of dudes sitting around some computer terminals and an old retiree directing the show.  They're typically unencumbered by national-level decision-making, their OPSEC is sound, their comms always seem to work, and whatever half-assed "out of the box" tactic they pull out of their ass seems to work perfectly.

The people playing Red typically don't understand the real-world threat well enough to replicate how they would actually fight. For example, in the pre-Iraq war games, Saddam always ended up gassing the shit out of us. Guess how many of us got gassed when we went all Braveheart all the way across his country? Zero.

Wargames are useful but people make too much out of them when we "lose."


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Just reading actual CON/FLUSH/Ex plans sometimes makes me worry that I am not the smartest person in any room.
> 
> Lots of pieces/parts get reported and don’t make sense.



I feel you brother.  I was reading through the enemy's order of battle for our last exercise and I was embarrassed as shit that there were a whole bunch of systems on there that I had never heard of before.  I went and looked them up and found out they hadn't been fielded yet and only existed in the future (whew).


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I feel you brother.  I was reading through the enemy's order of battle for our last exercise and I was embarrassed as shit that there were a whole bunch of systems on there that I had never heard of before.  I went and looked them up and found out they hadn't been fielded yet and only existed in the future (whew).


Worst feeling in the world. Hearing a brand new TLA (three letter acronym) and writing it down in your notebook because you have zero clue what it means. The panic in that moment is real.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> That’s the thing I can’t freaking get.
> 
> Obama did his for 8 years. Eight. And I’d be willing to say we avoided a full scale conflict because of his willingness to use that tool. He did a ton of things wrong too.
> 
> ...



President Obama effectively used the best tool we had to take our our enemies and to make an effective deterrent. It's that, or let the problem fester, or risk American lives (and broadening the conflict) to go in on the ground.

The best thing President Trump did with this action, IMO, is that it completely resets his "predictability" meter. There is no way I would have predicted that President Trump would have taken this action, right before the political fight of his life between impeachment and a very contentious re-election. This could have blown up in his face (instead of Soleimani's). I think the Iranians, like me, thought that Trump would simply not do something this big. They thought they knew him. And when you know your enemy...

But now, they realize they DON'T know him.  He signaled capability and intent, which equals a very big threat to the Iranians.  Now they're going to have to recalculate.  He totally seized the initiative and put the Iranians at a distinct disadvantage.  It will be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Worst feeling in the world. Hearing a brand new TLA (three letter acronym) and writing it down in your notebook because you have zero clue what it means. The panic in that moment is real.



Only thing worse is using said acronym in a brief, not knowing what it is, and someone asks you what it means.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Only thing worse is using said acronym in a brief, not knowing what it is, and someone asks you what it means.


Touché. You win- you always do, Baxter.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> President Obama effectively used the best tool we had to take our our enemies and to make an effective deterrent. It's that, or let the problem fester, or risk American lives (and broadening the conflict) to go in on the ground.
> 
> The best thing President Trump did with this action, IMO, is that it completely resets his "predictability" meter. There is no way I would have predicted that President Trump would have taken this action, right before the political fight of his life between impeachment and a very contentious re-election. This could have blown up in his face (instead of Soleimani's). I think the Iranians, like me, thought that Trump would simply not do something this big. They thought they knew him. And when you know your enemy...
> 
> But now, they realize they DON'T know him.  He signaled capability and intent, which equals a very big threat to the Iranians.  Now they're going to have to recalculate.  He totally seized the initiative and put the Iranians at a distinct disadvantage.  It will be interesting to see how this turns out.


Couldn’t agree with this more. The whole thing (that’s why I didn’t snip it).

@lindy , @R.Caerbannog @Box Et al- get your screencaps ready.

I agree with the president on this move and would like to give him kudos.

Stay strapped or get clapped, everyone. We will bring that shit to your doorstep or convoy or meeting place.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> When it comes to major war games, the OPFOR almost always "wins," at least in the beginning.  Their decision making is extremely short; it's normally a handful of dudes sitting around some computer terminals and an old retiree directing the show.  They're typically unencumbered by national-level decision-making, their OPSEC is sound, their comms always seem to work, and whatever half-assed "out of the box" tactic they pull out of their ass seems to work perfectly.
> 
> The people playing Red typically don't understand the real-world threat well enough to replicate how they would actually fight. For example, in the pre-Iraq war games, Saddam always ended up gassing the shit out of us. Guess how many of us got gassed when we went all Braveheart all the way across his country? Zero.
> 
> Wargames are useful but people make too much out of them when we "lose."


Can confirm that.  Especially because the OPFOR unit using their simulator tends to have way more trigger time.  1AD had a designated OPFOR Battalion, so they'd be in the SIM on the computers 4-6xYear when the other units might rotate into simulated environment once per year.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Only thing worse is using said acronym in a brief, not knowing what it is, and someone asks you what it means.



To officers, please short title. Thank you.


----------



## AlexSmir (Jan 6, 2020)

Don't know if that's a true statetment... But if so, seems Iranians are totally pissed off...


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks like the Iraqi parliment "vote" to expel U.S. forces was some sort of face saving measure designed to appease Iran.

Arab Journalist's Translation of Iraqi News Different Than NYT and Wash Po.

CNN's Take

My own thoughts and knowledge on Iraq tell me that even some of the Shiite's in Iraq may want the PMF/PMU's taken out because they became too powerful after getting rid of IS in most places. They then become defacto gangsters in the areas they patrol/control. This is personal opinion based on what I've read about them in the past and the state of things in Iraq right now.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> *...My own thoughts and knowledge on Iraq tell me that even some of the Shiite's in Iraq may want the PMF/PMU's taken out because they became too powerful after getting rid of IS in most places. They then become defacto gangsters in the areas they patrol/control...*



IIRC that subject came up for discussion some years ago on this forum; that the Iranian-backed PMFs would consolidate position and power once ISIS was eliminated. A Trojan Horse, in effect.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 6, 2020)

Gunz said:


> IIRC that subject came up for discussion some years ago on this forum; that the Iranian-backed PMFs would consolidate position and power once ISIS was eliminated. A Trojan Horse, in effect.



I always likened it to order 66. Especially during 2014 when I was forward.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Major war games like this one often take place "in the future," with future weapons. We did a big Pacific-focused exercise last year that took place in the future, and there were some pretty high-tech (not-yet-existent) weapons and capabilities on both sides. That could account for the discrepancy.



The US Navy did such a game in the 1930s in the Pacific against a fictional force who would attack Pearl Harbor and threaten islands in the western Pacific, using advanced weaponry and tactics.  ADM. King said that if not for that exercise the actual war in the Pacific could have lasted twice as long.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> I always likened it to order 66. Especially during 2014 when I was forward.



I can see that. Once ISIS is gone, the Ayatoola hits the switch. But that green was always kinda reddish, wasn't it?

ISIS was a golden opportunity for Iranian influence in Iraq.


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 6, 2020)

The Shia are the ones who believe only the direct descendants of Mohammed can be leaders  While the Sunni don’t correct?


----------



## Gordus (Jan 6, 2020)

When I had the privilege to participate in such war game as civvie for the first time, I was actualy surprised by how difficult the scenario was for bluefor, but also that it wasn't all that easy for redfor either. Not even in the beginning.
You never get that impression when such events are covered in news. Close up like that was a completly different experience.
I guess I'm still not allowed to share any details but what I saw seemed pretty close to how grinding and unrelenting it is for both sides. Like, it wasn't exaggerated, and mistakes/errors and unlucky happenstance all counted. It seemed pretty dynamic and unscripted.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2020)

"Everyone, just calm down.  Right now Colin Kaepernick has a far better chance of getting drafted for the NFL than you do for WWIII.

...so many people wanted to find out how to get out of a draft that we don't have, to avoid we're not in, that they crashed the Selective Service website.

They needn't have bothered."


*article*


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 6, 2020)

Kaepernick should want a draft.  It's the only way he'll be on a team again.


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 6, 2020)

All is well peace will reign!!  Fashion icon and Geopolitical Expert Michael Moore has reached out to Iran 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213688506305957888


----------



## digrar (Jan 6, 2020)

The Ayatolla is like, have a go at this flog, even I know that Trump is getting 4 more years.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 6, 2020)

Hate cause...I'm tired of celebrities thinking they matter in politics.


----------



## Brill (Jan 6, 2020)

I don’t think we should war it up with Iran but nobody pays me to think and instead enable those making the war with the “int” they need.  This piece is worth a read:



> In the next few weeks, it is even possible that Iran responds through its Shia militia proxies with attacks on U.S. troops. That would force the United States to up the ante. The D.C. crowd would cheer, as war with Iran became more of a reality.
> 
> But *war with Iran is fundamentally a D.C. craze. It isn’t in the interest of America, or normal Americans.* The connected blue checks on Twitter, or the pundits talking to the camera on Fox News, won’t see their kids or neighbors fight, relatively speaking. *Middle America would disproportionately bear the cost, as it always does.*



The Fundamental Question Is: Why Is America Still In The Middle East?

If we respond to Iranian actions, I pray we make “shock and awe” look like a elementary school play and inflict such violence upon the Iranian military that surviving leadership begs us to stop.


----------



## Brill (Jan 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212938592546435072


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 6, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Pretty interesting read....
> 
> The U.S. Lost a (Fictional) War With Iran 18 Years Ago — Popular Mechanics


Scary


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 6, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> All is well peace will reign!!  Fashion icon and Geopolitical Expert Michael Moore has reached out to Iran
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213688506305957888


Ego as large as his gut.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 7, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> All is well peace will reign!!  Fashion icon and Geopolitical Expert Michael Moore has reached out to Iran
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213688506305957888


This is just an extension of the plague on our society that cannot be offended by or offend any one; the apologists.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 7, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> This is just an extension of the plague on our society that cannot be offended by or offend any one; the apologists.


😳

The apologia are strong everywhere, my friend.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 7, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> All is well peace will reign!!  Fashion icon and Geopolitical Expert Michael Moore has reached out to Iran
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213688506305957888



Something something something, foreign policy exchanges on behalf of the US government he doesn't work for.


----------



## KM6371 (Jan 7, 2020)

I hope stampede isnt codename for missle


----------



## KM6371 (Jan 7, 2020)

I was just now informed by a family member that has contacts in afganistan, some of his buddies were ordered under cover due to supposedly iranian ballistic missiles fired at Bagram AF base. I'd be surprised if it even made the news.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2020)

KM6371 said:


> I was just now informed by a family member that has contacts in afganistan, some of his buddies were ordered under cover due to supposedly iranian ballistic missiles fired at Bagram AF base. I'd be surprised if it even made the news.


Please don’t post things like this. The members and staff work very hard to ensure that info in serious threads are as fact based as possible. 

Your use of the word “supposedly” should have been the tip-off.


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2020)

KM6371 said:


> I was just now informed by a family member that has contacts in afganistan, some of his buddies were ordered under cover due to supposedly iranian ballistic missiles fired at Bagram AF base. I'd be surprised if it even made the news.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! TBM's fired at Bagram? BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
It didn't happen. That's why it won't make the news.


----------



## arch_angel (Jan 7, 2020)

Can confirm, no missile fired in the direction of CF.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2020)

Why are we so concerned about Iran? According to Joaquin Phoenix every time we eat a hamburger we start another fire in Australia.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 7, 2020)

KM6371 said:


> I hope stampede isnt codename for missle
> View attachment 31401


The gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## Box (Jan 7, 2020)

Is it correct to wonder if more people were killed by the funeral than were killed by the missile ??


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 7, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> All is well peace will reign!!  Fashion icon and Geopolitical Expert Michael Moore has reached out to Iran
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213688506305957888


At least Jane Fonda was hot.


----------



## Box (Jan 7, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> At least Jane Fonda was hot.



...so was Soleimani - for a few moments


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 7, 2020)

^ solid work right there


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2020)

There is actually a connection between the Australian wildfires and the drone strike against Soleimani. JDFPG at Pine Gap in Northern Territory is a CIA/NSA/NRO targeting facility.

Maybe the Jihadists will start eating a lot of hamburgers in the hope that Pine Gap will burn down...


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2020)

I haven't gotten one spam phone call since the drone strike.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2020)

Time to fuck em up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690917661249536


----------



## Brill (Jan 7, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Time to fuck em up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690917661249536



They chose...poorly.


----------



## KM6371 (Jan 7, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Time to fuck em up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214690917661249536


I think this might be related to the information I posted earlier in the thread, maybe the location was miscommunicated.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2020)

lindy said:


> They chose...poorly.




Yuuuuuuuup.

Six B-52 bombers heading to Indian Ocean island amid Iran tensions, report says


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2020)

KM6371 said:


> I think this might be related to the information I posted earlier in the thread, maybe the location was miscommunicated.



So they are living in Afghanistan, under attack, and 11.5 hours into the future?


----------



## KM6371 (Jan 7, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> So they are living in Afghanistan, under attack, and 11.5 hours into the future?


I understand, I was wrong there.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2020)

KM6371 said:


> I think this might be related to the information I posted earlier in the thread, maybe the location was miscommunicated.


Dude, not ONE more word about what you think you know, heard, read, or dreamed.  Even if you somehow had reliable intel, what purpose would it serve to post on an open board?

This is not high school and we are not Snapchat.

Clear?


----------



## KM6371 (Jan 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dude, not ONE more word about what you think you know, heard, read, or dreamed.  Even if you somehow had reliable intel, what purpose would it serve to post on an open board?
> 
> This is not high school and we are not Snapchat.
> 
> Clear?


Clear


----------



## Brill (Jan 7, 2020)

@AWP to his COTR:


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2020)

Once again, they'll be rigging heavies at Thunder Cove. We've ostensibly been at war with these motherfuckers since 1976. Time maybe to launch those multiple strike packages and get it done.


----------



## Arf (Jan 7, 2020)

Iran warns US not retaliate over missile attack in Iraq

Here we go boys and girls.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 7, 2020)

Well it’s cowabunga time


----------



## Arf (Jan 7, 2020)

Ladies and Gents, I appreciate you all following closely. I’ll be monitoring this feed closely because I trust you all. I know everyone is tracking this and is good at sifting through the bullshit. I don’t have as much free time right now so I appreciate having you all as a resource to keep me posted on the news.

It’s the end of the working day, so our head shed isn’t commenting.


----------



## Brill (Jan 7, 2020)

Keeping my eye on @RKOT on rinsta.

@Devildoc amirite?


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## CG985 (Jan 7, 2020)

CQB said:


> It’s been on for a couple of days now & looks nation wide.
> 
> Iranians chant ‘death to dictator’ in biggest unrest since crushing of protests in 2009


looks like Iran is firing missiles into Iraq now....


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2020)

CG985 said:


> looks like Iran is firing missiles into Iraq now....


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 7, 2020)

lindy said:


> Keeping my eye on @RKOT on rinsta.
> 
> @Devildoc amirite?



Lol...@rkot better be gassing up their suburbans and headed to the country...


----------



## KM6371 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## KM6371 (Jan 7, 2020)

KM6371 said:


>


 includes interview with Iranian FM Zarif


----------



## arch_angel (Jan 7, 2020)

Yesterday (our time) they tested a missile within their border, everyone in CENTCOM took cautionary action.

This morning they launched ~12 (suspected) SRBMs into Iraq. That's all we've got right now (about the same as news).


----------



## Brill (Jan 7, 2020)

Sage advice given the MSM “reporting“ about the poet Soleimani.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214697866519822337


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 7, 2020)

@lindy 

Been watching this thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214696007042322443


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2020)

Just for some situational reading, here is some info on Iranian missiles. 

Iran’s Ballistic Missile Inventory - Atlantic Council


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2020)

I honestly never expected Iran to escalate like this. Proxy attacks, sure. Missiles fired from inside Iran? That's a very bold escalation.

Al Asad and Erbil took some SSM's. No word on casualties or BDA...and if I knew that I wouldn't post without some public words from our officials.


----------



## CG985 (Jan 7, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> @lindy
> 
> Been watching this thread
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709698718392320


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2020)

AWP said:


> Al Asad and Erbil took some SSM's. No word on casualties or BDA.



What does Iraq do if there were Iraqi casualties and not American? Iran just attacked a military base of a country they are supposedly "friendly" with.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2020)

CG985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214709698718392320


Odd that you posted a one word intro back in June, and now your great contribution is to insert humor into this thread?

Go back and complete an appropriate intro before you post anywhere on the board again.


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> What does Iraq do if there were Iraqi casualties and not American? Iran just attacked a military base of a country they are supposedly "friendly" with.



I kind of think nothing, but I was wrong about Iran. A good chunk of Iraq is Shia and sympathetic to Iran. Iraq's also not in a place to do much to anyone. It defeated ISIS because of the US-led coalition, not because its army is capable or good. It was good enough with massive amounts of airstrikes, HIMARS, ISR, and SOF doing SOF things.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 7, 2020)

There's a few different things at play.  Current Shia PM and the Shia in Parliament are friendly with Iran.  The young Iraqi populace doesn't actually like Iran, a lot of this goes back a couple thousand years. Shia don't like Sunni blah blah blah.  But the Iraqi Shi'ites are also Arabs.  And Arabs don't like Persians either.


----------



## Kheenbish (Jan 7, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> What does Iraq do if there were Iraqi casualties and not American? Iran just attacked a military base of a country they are supposedly "friendly" with.



Wondering the same thing. According to latest reports the missiles did not hit where Americans are located at al-Asad...but there is Iraqi casualties. 

Although news networks will be putting out any updates they can.

UPDATE: Missiles Miss Americans 

"The initial assessment is that the Iranian missiles struck areas of the al-Asad base not populated by Americans, according to a US military official"

"Earlier, an Iraqi security source told CNN that there were casualties among the Iraqis at the base".


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 7, 2020)

AWP said:


> I kind of think nothing, but I was wrong about Iran. A good chunk of Iraq is Shia and sympathetic to Iran. Iraq's also not in a place to do much to anyone. It defeated ISIS because of the US-led coalition, not because its army is capable or good. It was good enough with massive amounts of airstrikes, HIMARS, ISR, and SOF doing SOF things.



Right, because the Government is vastly Shia, and historically we have seen a greater importance placed on sect over country, is it still business as usual where they will turn a blind eye? Or will they come out publicly and draw an imaginary line and tell Iran enough using their country as a battlefield? Either way nothing gets done but at something I feel the Iraqi leadership needs to show some real balls and take ownership of the country. Otherwise there will be another caliphate just around the corner.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 7, 2020)

Zero American casualties reported.

So, huge rocket attack, no casualties... when have I seen this before....

Trump Orders Strikes on Syria Over Chemical Weapons

Pomp, circumstance, bravado without result... is Iran playing our game here or...?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 7, 2020)

Kheenbish said:


> Wondering the same thing. According to latest reports the missiles did not hit where Americans are located at al-Asad...but there is Iraqi casualties.
> 
> Although news networks will be putting out any updates they can.
> 
> ...


This is interesting.  

The effectiveness of the attack is important.  Was it lob a few missiles at an unpopulated area of a base or was it effective fire that was not defended.  If it was effective, who where the casualties and how many?  The Ayatollah did say there would be no doubt the response came from Iran.  Well, there is no doubt.  They want to bow up.  So, what next?

It wouldn't sadden me if we relieved them of their Navy.  What better time then now?  But that's not at all reality...or at least I don't think it is.  Who knows these days.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 7, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Zero American casualties reported.
> 
> So, huge rocket attack, no casualties... when have I seen this before....
> 
> ...



If they are, they're better at playing chicken. 

What's the end goal for Iran? Does Iraq just lay down and take it? How does it affect the Iraqi populace stance and their view of Iran now? 

Maybe it's because I've been living under a rock for a few months but I don't follow the 4D underwater basket weaving going on here.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 7, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Zero American casualties reported.
> 
> So, huge rocket attack, no casualties... when have I seen this before....
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same. 

The effectiveness of the attack matters to an extent.  Were they just doing something to show they responded or were they really trying and only marginally competent?  I lean toward the former.  They can lob some missiles to show they're standing up to the big guy but let's not make it to effective because they could make us pay.

Interesting times to say the least.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 7, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Who knows these days.


Exactly.

We went from, “I’ll wipe you off the face of the earth, here’s 52 targets and 52 F-35’s” to... “I’ll address itin the morning. All is well!”

But I mean- is it though?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 7, 2020)

This seems to be a round of "one-up-manship" in the I can play crazy, unpredictable better than you can game.

Hey, maybe they'll send up their Tomcat next, huh?!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2020)

Kheenbish said:


> Wondering the same thing. According to latest reports the missiles did not hit where Americans are located at al-Asad...but there is Iraqi casualties.
> 
> Although news networks will be putting out any updates they can.
> 
> ...


Trump can sit and do nothing if there are no US casualties.
He can say they suck and their weapons suck too.

The nice thing with doing nothing, is you can do something at the time/place of your choosing.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 7, 2020)

Well, for those of us in CONUS on the day shift, we can head to bed soon:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214739853025394693


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 7, 2020)

^ This is an opportunity for him to just step back and tap into his inner-Conor MacGregor for a bit.  Talk some smack, make them look incompetent/weak, lay down some more sanctions, and call it good.  Let Iran decide if they're really up for round 2.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 7, 2020)

The idea that Iran would send a dozen ballistic missiles without deadly intent is unbelievable...

What are we collectively going to say when we find out Iraqi army were killed?? Oh..._they meant to do that...._

There's a lot more Iranian missles and jihad proxies left.


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2020)

Al Asad is something like 5-6km x 5-6 km. We're kidding ourselves if we think Iran doesn't know where our troops live. A base that large, even with a CEP of 2km you have ample opporunity to avoid US casualties.

Doesn't matter if it was planned or just luck, but a lack of casualties gives us an out if want to let this pot cool off.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 7, 2020)

Ukrainian airplane with 180 aboard crashes in Iran: Fars

Here's the video:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214756874324606977


----------



## Kheenbish (Jan 7, 2020)

Well in other completely (probably) unrelated Iran news. A Boeing 737 carrying 180 passengers crashed on take off leaving Iran’s Imam Khomeini airport.

Iran Boeing 737 Crash


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh, something I forgot to add earlier: business as usual for civilian air traffic in theater.

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 7, 2020)

Iran has demonstrated precision strikes with Fateh-110 and Zelzal missiles in the past.  If they hit Iraqi-occupied areas, they were intended to be hit.  It looks like Iran is still playing "I'm not touching you" in the backseat of this car.


----------



## Arf (Jan 8, 2020)

Can someone remind me why we think the reason our embassy was stormed? Google is so saturated with the current situation I can not find that info.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 8, 2020)

What about the 4 missles that did not make it to any target? Was that intended also?


----------



## AWP (Jan 8, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> What about the 4 missles that did not make it to any target? Was that intended also?



If they were locally manufactured the QA may not be up to more refined standards. Don't forget we have missiles that don't always work as intended.

Ultimately? There's no telling.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 8, 2020)

My experience with Iranian ordnance is that it’s generally not the most accurate munitions you’re going to come across. Most of what they have on hand is not really Iranian designed; it’s reverse engineered from whatever item they managed to get their hands on. It looks similar, but it may not do the job as well as the original munition. They don’t really have R&D for weapons since they figure they can just buy/barter/steal whatever design info they need to know.  

That doesn’t mean it’s not dangerous, though. Nor does that mean they don’t have their own ideas. Look at the EFP. I don’t remember if the IRAM was Iranian designed or not. It wasn’t anywhere near as polished as their rockets.


----------



## Arf (Jan 8, 2020)

Arf said:


> Can someone remind me why we think the reason our embassy was stormed? Google is so saturated with the current situation I can not find that info.




Answered my question:

US strikes 5 facilities in Iraq and Syria linked to Iranian-backed militia


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 8, 2020)

What do you folks make of this report about possible shrapnel damage?  Is this a strong indication that the plane was shot down?

Ukrainian passenger plane carrying 177 people crashes near Tehran

Also from the article:


> Iranian officials said the pilot had lost control of the Boeing jet after a fire struck one of the plane's engines, *but said the crew had not reported an emergency and did not say what caused the fire*.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 8, 2020)

We'll see what happens, but I'm actually believing this to be the case


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 8, 2020)

But.. I'm glad they cleared this up.. But I'm just saying..



> The United States Geological Survey (USGS) said the earthquake had a depth of 10 kilometres, indicating that it was a natural event and not linked to Iran’s missile attacks on US airbases.



Iran's nuclear site hit by 4.9 magnitude earthquake


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> But.. I'm glad they cleared this up.. But I'm just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's nuclear site hit by 4.9 magnitude earthquake



Expecting Greta to hold a press conference claiming responsibility.


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2020)

AWP said:


> Al Asad is something like 5-6km x 5-6 km. We're kidding ourselves if we think Iran doesn't know where our troops live. A base that large, even with a CEP of 2km you have ample opporunity to avoid US casualties.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it was planned or just luck, but a lack of casualties gives us an out if want to let this pot cool off.



The media seems to have professionalized the art of looking idiotic.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 8, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> View attachment 31414


What does the media gain by spreading 'theories' like this around? Oh, subsequent attacks because they're making Iran appear weak and incompetent. Can't save face in an escalated conflict like this if your retaliatory hits were only a show of force and you get called out on it. But what do I know. 

Iran's strikes seem intended to avoid US deaths. Here's why that might be the case


----------



## Gordus (Jan 8, 2020)

Concerted measure to safe face.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2020)

The fear in Hollywood is real. That alone makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2020)

I remember the panic in the air among the uninitiated (aka non-hacks) in the months prior to Desert Storm. The media going on about how powerful Iraq's army was, how the "elite" Republican Guard was the Waffen SS of the ME, how our Bradley's and Abrams's and Apaches would break down in sandstorms, how we'd suffer 10,000 casualties at a minimum...

Scud missiles would be the scourge of the West and the end of Israel. I was on the phone from Tampa with Netanyahu when Radio Tel Aviv,_ in my office*, *_sounded the incoming missile alert before Netanyahu, in Tel Aviv, heard the sirens go off there...he had to break off comm to go put his gas mask on as a precaution...but otherwise he wiped his ass with the Iraqi military.

Same shit, different day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> But.. I'm glad they cleared this up.. But I'm just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's nuclear site hit by 4.9 magnitude earthquake


God told Iran to STFU and get back in their hole lol.

Also, major news agencies having bureau's in Iran allows them to completely get played into their own biases and just repeat Iranian propaganda.


----------



## AWP (Jan 8, 2020)

TheSiatonist said:


> What do you folks make of this report about possible shrapnel damage?  Is this a strong indication that the plane was shot down?
> 
> Ukrainian passenger plane carrying 177 people crashes near Tehran
> 
> Also from the article:



A plane engine catches fire, something causes the motor to come apart, all of those turbine blades go somewhere...between an engine tearing itself apart and a general explosion? Could be anything unless some trigger happy Iranian gunner got spooked.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2020)

Watching the briefing, we're de-escalating and increasing economic sanctions.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm looking forward to


ThunderHorse said:


> Watching the briefing, we're de-escalating and increasing economic sanctions.



It sounded very diplomatic for a so called war mongering idiot, like all of the left make him out to be.

Bringing back Roosevelt's Big Stick diplomacy.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 8, 2020)

The president did well. Really well, actually.

We will see where this goes.


----------



## Arf (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## DA SWO (Jan 8, 2020)

AWP said:


> A plane engine catches fire, something causes the motor to come apart, all of those turbine blades go somewhere...between an engine tearing itself apart and a general explosion? Could be anything unless some trigger happy Iranian gunner got spooked.


....or a system on autopilot.

I think the plane broke up in-flight, which engine failure should not cause (even a catastrophic failure)


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2020)

@Marauder06 , have you seen this?

https://besacenter.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/168-The-Soleimani-Killing-Initial-Assessments.pdf


ThunderHorse said:


> Watching the briefing, we're de-escalating and increasing economic sanctions.



Fastest...and most furious...World War ever!!!


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 8, 2020)

Came across this thought it was an interesting read Inside the plot by Iran’s Soleimani to attack U.S. forces in Iraq


----------



## Grunt (Jan 8, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> The president did well. Really well, actually.
> 
> We will see where this goes.



I like those types of briefings. They come from a position of "confidence" as knowing what one "can" bring to the table, but chooses an alternative  that gives "them" an outlet....


----------



## Butthead (Jan 8, 2020)

A solid re-election campaign for Trump. Whacked an ISIS leader and a "terrorist" General, and de-escalated a potential "World War". 

Can't wait to see how both sides spin this whole fiasco around election time.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 8, 2020)

Well it was certainly nice of him to finally listen to his intel guys!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 8, 2020)

In all seriousness, I had a very cynical outlook about how this whole thing would play out, but I’m glad that cooler heads prevailed and I was proven wrong.  Kudos to the president and his staff for making the right call on this one.


----------



## Box (Jan 8, 2020)

I'd hardly think this is the end of it - Iran just needs a few days to figure out how to stir more shit.
It's what they've done since the late 70's.
Its what they'll continue to do.


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Well it was certainly nice of him to finally listen to his intel guys!



Ha! Instead of “his intel guys” listening in on him!!! (Intel humor directed at to FISA on Page and targeting his “campaign”)


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 8, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Well it was certainly nice of him to finally listen to his intel guys!



Curios to what you mean. Which Intel guys said what?


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2020)

Box said:


> I'd hardly think this is the end of it - Iran just needs a few days to figure out how to stir more shit.
> It's what they've done since the late 70's.
> Its what they'll continue to do.



Agree. I suspect cars will suddenly become defective and spring leaks in their gas tanks resulting in a rapid expansion of surrounding air mass near US facilities or places frequented by US personnel.

Navin R Johnson will have a guest appearance on the nightly news.


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2020)

Nancy has the sads.

Pelosi Statement on Vote on War Powers Resolution

Last week, the Trump Administration conducted a provocative and disproportionate military airstrike targeting high-level Iranian military officials.  The Administration took this action without consulting Congress.  This action endangered our servicemembers, diplomats and others by risking a serious escalation of tensions with Iran.  Since then, the President has made clear that he does not have a coherent strategy to keep the American people safe, achieve de-escalation with Iran and ensure stability in the region.


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2020)

To quote the 70s show:

”Burn!”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214953277600735233


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 8, 2020)

lindy said:


> Nancy has the sads.
> 
> Pelosi Statement on Vote on War Powers Resolution
> 
> Last week, the Trump Administration conducted a provocative and disproportionate military airstrike targeting high-level Iranian military officials.  The Administration took this action without consulting Congress.  This action endangered our servicemembers, diplomats and others by risking a serious escalation of tensions with Iran.  Since then, the President has made clear that he does not have a coherent strategy to keep the American people safe, achieve de-escalation with Iran and ensure stability in the region.


Fuck Nancy.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2020)

lindy said:


> Nancy has the sads.
> 
> Pelosi Statement on Vote on War Powers Resolution
> 
> Last week, the Trump Administration conducted a provocative and disproportionate military airstrike targeting high-level Iranian military officials.  The Administration took this action without consulting Congress.  This action endangered our servicemembers, diplomats and others by risking a serious escalation of tensions with Iran.  Since then, the President has made clear that he does not have a coherent strategy to keep the American people safe, achieve de-escalation with Iran and ensure stability in the region.


Does she like taking Ls?  Because she's about to take another. Talk about lacking a coherent strategy.


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Fuck Nancy.


----------



## 757 (Jan 8, 2020)

Over the past 48 hours multiple shots have been fired...possibly the most brutal coming from Jesse Kelly's twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214265404220223494

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214568040076939266
*I laughed too hard not to share.*


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2020)

lindy said:


> @Marauder06 , have you seen this?
> 
> https://besacenter.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/168-The-Soleimani-Killing-Initial-Assessments.pdf



No.  Thank you for posting it.  Very interesting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## DasBoot (Jan 8, 2020)

757 said:


> Over the past 48 hours multiple shots have been fired...possibly the most brutal coming from Jesse Kelly's twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214265404220223494
> ...


That dudes a cuck.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> Nancy has the sads.
> 
> Pelosi Statement on Vote on War Powers Resolution
> 
> Last week, the Trump Administration conducted a provocative and disproportionate military airstrike targeting high-level Iranian military officials.  The Administration took this action without consulting Congress.  This action endangered our servicemembers, diplomats and others by risking a serious escalation of tensions with Iran.  Since then, the President has made clear that he does not have a coherent strategy to keep the American people safe, achieve de-escalation with Iran and ensure stability in the region.


She’s not the only one.  Both Mike Lee and Rand Paul have broken ranks and are now supporting new AUMF restrictions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215022256457420802


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 9, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> She’s not the only one.  Both Mike Lee and Rand Paul have broken ranks and are now supporting new AUMF restrictions.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215022256457420802


War Powers Resolution is different from the AUMF.  

However, why? Every time we restrict ROE and ability to prosecute war we get people killed that are ours.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 9, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> War Powers Resolution is different from the AUMF.
> 
> However, why? Every time we restrict ROE and ability to prosecute war we get people killed that are ours.


You’re right - it’s a war powers resolution.  My mistake.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 9, 2020)

Congress and various presidents have been fighting over WPR since it was enacted in '73. There's enough legal ambiguity there for partisan interpretations. Any new version likely will get vetoed.


----------



## Box (Jan 9, 2020)

The house should just impeach him again 
for abusing his power
again

Rinse and repeat


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> She’s not the only one.  Both Mike Lee and Rand Paul have broken ranks and are now supporting new AUMF restrictions.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215022256457420802



The WPR and downstream AUMFs should be reigned in but during a potential conflict isn’t the ideal time. Congress should limit a President’s powers to wage war so we don’t have another Libya fiasco but violence should be on the table to deter Iran and DPRK.

I think Lee’s comments were ggrrreat and I felt a shiver run up my Libertarian leg.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215028542813220864
@amlove21 can I get a woot woot? Amen!


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> No.  Thank you for posting it.  Very interesting.



I appreciated the perspective. I remember when 60 Minutes, 20/20, and Late Night with Ted Kopple would try to make episodes that were outside the group think and try to present a “Yes, but...” mentality.

We’re in new territory when the MSM mourns with our enemies and seems to hope for American casualties just to club Trump. God help us next month as primaries kick off and come July, Shi’ite gonna be cray.


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> War Powers Resolution is different from the AUMF.
> 
> However, why? Every time we restrict ROE and ability to prosecute war we get people killed that are ours.



Ah, it’s a concurrent resolution which is analogous to a tweet liked by Congress.

Text - H.Con.Res.83 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Directing the President pursuant to section 5(c) of the War Powers Resolution to terminate the use of United States Armed Forces to engage in hostilities in or against Iran.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 9, 2020)

Resolution,  meh.


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> ....or a system on autopilot.
> 
> I think the plane broke up in-flight, which engine failure should not cause (even a catastrophic failure)


Ding ding ding!
U.S. evidence suggests Iranian missile shot down Ukrainian plane by mistake, sources say


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2020)

Another view on the WPR but that it contravenes the Framers’ intent.



> At the 1787 constitutional convention, the Framers actually conscientiously substituted out “make War” with “declare War.” In so doing, James Madison famously explained to Elbridge Gerry that it was imperative to leave to the president the “power to repel sudden attacks.” This ought to make a great deal sense; as Alexander Hamilton would explain only six months after the constitutional convention in _The Federalist No. 70_, “[d]ecision, activity, secrecy, and despatch will generally characterize the proceedings of one man in a much more eminent degree than the proceedings of any greater number.”



HAMMER: The War Powers Resolution Is, And Always Has Been, Unconstitutional


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 9, 2020)

AWP said:


> A plane engine catches fire, something causes the motor to come apart, all of those turbine blades go somewhere...between an engine tearing itself apart and a general explosion? Could be anything unless some trigger happy Iranian gunner got spooked.


I guess it's the latter.  Now the investigation needs to get going. Iran won't hand over the black box to the Boeing/US.

Source: Canada PM says he won't rest until he gets answers about downed jet

From the article -- a case of journalists trying to stir shit up.


> Trudeau was pressed by journalists about whether the United States should be held at least partially responsible for the tragedy, given that tensions in the region ignited after a U.S. drone attack killed a top Iranian general.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 9, 2020)

Iranians are quietly and quickly destroying the evidence.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> Another view on the WPR but that it contravenes the Framers’ intent.
> 
> 
> 
> HAMMER: The War Powers Resolution Is, And Always Has Been, Unconstitutional



So are we going to start declaring war on people and go HAM?


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2020)

What type of idiot shoots down a civilian airliner?

Anchors aweigh,
CAPT Will Rogers III


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 10, 2020)

I remember from middle school social studies the President has the authority do deploy troops for 90 days in an emergency and anything more requires congress. If they make it any more stringent than that, more U.S. military will get killed, period. Of course the Dems don't care about that....

Bad Orange Man!! Why you no let Iranians attack us???


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2020)

TheSiatonist said:


> I guess it's the latter.  Now the investigation needs to get going. Iran won't hand over the black box to the Boeing/US.
> 
> Source: Canada PM says he won't rest until he gets answers about downed jet
> 
> From the article -- a case of journalists trying to stir shit up.



Canadian media is nothing but assigning blame on Trump.  They're ignoring everything that led to this situation.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> So are we going to start declaring war on people and go HAM?



I think the Framers understood the impact of war and wanted to divide the power among two branches so we wouldn’t have endless wars. If we go to war, We should bear the burden not just those deployed.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Canadian media is nothing but assigning blame on Trump.  They're ignoring everything that led to this situation.


FAA issued No Fly Order several hours before that thing took off...and then they were the first plane off the ground in Tehran and popped straight out of the sky by Iran ADA...yeah, totally the POTUS fault I guess.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 10, 2020)

AWP said:


> What type of idiot shoots down a civilian airliner?


----------



## Box (Jan 10, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Canadian media is nothing but assigning blame on Trump...



There are a lot of branches in the blame tree - but true to form I will only address the ones that meet my own predetermined bias in support of my blindly partisan (and wildly hypocritical) support of all things MAGA
For whatever it's worth - my education and study of conflict resolution has taught me that more often than not - assigning blame is counterproductive.; not that anyone cares about productivity in the context of the modern day political landscape.
BUT
Assigning blame is the quickest, easiest, and most certain method when attempting to avoid ANY responsibility for a conflict.
It also shows how disingenuous people are when the topic is "de-escalation"

"_I just want to resolve this peacefully but this is all your fault you faulty doer of faulty faults_"

The same hypocrites that virtue signal their tolerance, love of peace, and disapproval of aggression are usually the first ones to jump on the 'assign blame' train when something doesn't go their way.  It is how politicians on BOTH sides of the aisle as well as the ones claiming to be "in the middle" do business.   Not that my opinion is based on any facts - its just something I've noticed.  It's also why President Trump is such a bad guy that one drone strike that killed an Iranian was enough to put a wrinkle and the space-time continuum, causing the Iranian to start hating us WAAAAAAAY back in the 1970's
...Trumps racist and bigoted failure as a President in 2019 is what caused the Iranians to take hostages in the 1970's - its also why the Iranians have been blowing shit up all over the world and hating on the USA since the late 70's

Thanks Trump - this is all your fault you Faulty MacFaulterton
Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2020)

AWP said:


> What type of idiot shoots down a civilian airliner?
> 
> Anchors aweigh,
> CAPT Will Rogers III




But he rescued the VN boat people, so that canceled the airline thing out.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2020)

Update:

Iran admits to 'unintentionally' shooting down plane


----------



## AWP (Jan 11, 2020)

Iran James on Charlie World's couch.

"Man, that's crazy, puttin' my missile in a plane. What kind of person shoots down a civilian airliner? I didn't put no missile in a plane......yeah, I shot that plane down." Fuck yo' couch, Ukraine, fuck yo' couch.

-----

Seriously though, what type of half-assed C2 program are they running? Your radar (presumably) saw them fly towards you from the direction of Tehran...maybe sqwaking Mode 3 IFF, maybe not, so you smoked it? What are these guys, a Patriot battery?

Or this tells us how bad their C2 program is and we're the winners in this tragedy.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 11, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Update:
> 
> Iran admits to 'unintentionally' shooting down plane



Iran Military Eliminates Potential Engine Failure In Boeing 737.

Iran Military Rescues Boeing 737 Passengers from Potential Engine Failure.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2020)

AWP said:


> Iran James on Charlie World's couch.
> 
> "Man, that's crazy, puttin' my missile in a plane. What kind of person shoots down a civilian airliner? I didn't put no missile in a plane......yeah, I shot that plane down." Fuck yo' couch, Ukraine, fuck yo' couch.
> 
> ...


They would have a transponder code and the were flying where ATC told them to go.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Now this is complicating things further.

U.S. Unsuccessfully Tried Killing a Second Iranian Military Official



> The American military unsuccessfully tried to kill a senior Iranian military official in Yemen on the same day a drone strike killed Maj. Gen. Qassim Suleimani, Iran’s most powerful commander, according to American officials.
> 
> The disclosure of a second mission indicated that the Trump administration had plans for a broader campaign than was previously known, intended to cripple Iran’s ability to carry out proxy wars in other countries. After Iran’s retaliatory missile strikes on Iraqi bases that host American troops, both Washington and Tehran appear to have stepped back from escalating the conflict further, at least for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Update:
> 
> Iran admits to 'unintentionally' shooting down plane



CNN and MSNBC are still in disbelief.


----------



## AWP (Jan 11, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> They would have a transponder code and the were flying where ATC told them to go.



Exactly. They would have Mode 3, a flight plan, and been under ATC control. The fact the missile crew didn't understand any of this...wow. The operators should have known it was CivAir, but pushed the button anyway? Clowns.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 11, 2020)

AWP said:


> Exactly. They would have Mode 3, a flight plan, and been under ATC control. The fact the missile crew didn't understand any of this...wow. The operators should have known it was CivAir, but pushed the button anyway? Clowns.



Something tells me there won't be an opportunity to retrain.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 11, 2020)

Opinion | Iran and Trump likely broke international law. And 176 innocents paid the price.

"One way, perhaps posing a moral rather than legal question, is to ask whether the 176 souls who perished on that plane would still be alive had the United States not sought to kill  Qassem  Soleimani."

Not sure if this belongs in the What's Wrong With the Left thread. For fucks sake, do they refuse to hold people accountable?


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 11, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Opinion | Iran and Trump likely broke international law. And 176 innocents paid the price.
> 
> "One way, perhaps posing a moral rather than legal question, is to ask whether the 176 souls who perished on that plane would still be alive had the United States not sought to kill  Qassem  Soleimani."
> 
> Not sure if this belongs in the What's Wrong With the Left thread. For fucks sake, do they refuse to hold people accountable?



Didn't you know that" The Orange Man Bad" is now international law?


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> "One way, perhaps posing a moral rather than legal question, is to ask whether the 176 souls who perished on that plane would still be alive had the United States not sought to kill  Qassem  Soleimani."
> 
> Not sure if this belongs in the What's Wrong With the Left thread. For fucks sake, do they refuse to hold people accountable?



I know we’re not supposed to talk about parallels, lest ye be a Whatabout’er, but if kinetically targeting a foreign official...who was a leader of a designated terrorist organization and supported by a state sponsor of terrorism...is a war crime, what would one call using airpower to kill the son of a foreign leader...and the CHILDREN inside the house?

Oh, that’s a victory. Got it.  The key to Democrat political victory is that voters be uninformed AND misinformed. Learn and then vote.

 Death of Saif Al-Arab Gaddafi may backfire for Nato Death of Gaddafi's son may backfire


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 11, 2020)

...or the invasion of a sovereign country by US military forces to target a residence, force entry, and kill several inside, and taking property and a body out of the country.

Nobody on either side of the aisle cared about that....I guess the ends do justify the means in the political world.


----------



## Dame (Jan 11, 2020)

AWP said:


> Exactly. They would have Mode 3, a flight plan, and been under ATC control. The fact the missile crew didn't understand any of this...wow. The operators should have known it was CivAir, but pushed the button anyway? Clowns.


Unless there was someone on board we don't know about. 



Sorry. I'll go back to my papers, pins, and strings on the wall now.


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2020)

Well worth 90 seconds of your time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215772941100748803


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 11, 2020)

AWP said:


> Exactly. They would have Mode 3, a flight plan, and been under ATC control. The fact the missile crew didn't understand any of this...wow. The operators should have known it was CivAir, but pushed the button anyway? Clowns.



My guess is that the SA-15 got disconnected from the rest of the air picture and just used their own acq radar to go Death Blossom on anything that maybe-kinda looked like a US aircraft or munition.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 11, 2020)

lindy said:


> CNN and MSNBC are still in disbelief.



They believe it's "fake news."


----------



## Box (Jan 11, 2020)

I've said it before - this is all just proof that the POTUS is so bad that his racism, misogyny, and religious bigotry reached 40 years into the past and turned Iran into irrational shit heads...
...Iran would be part of the new millennium global peace lovers society if Trump hadn't fucked them over in the 1970s


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 11, 2020)

lindy said:


> Well worth 90 seconds of your time.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215772941100748803



I'll see your 90 seconds, and raise you 50!!

President Trump's Iran Strike Unprecedented Wrongdoing


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 11, 2020)

"There is always the possibility of war with Iran. Our two nations have irreconcilable differences as long as the United States exists and the ayatollahs are in charge in Iran. In the coming years, we’re going to keep killing each other on the sidelines. We should probably start accepting we’re in a new Cold War. But the U.S., despite the escalation with the Soleimani assassination, is not going to invade Iran. And Iran, as pissed as they are about losing a unique and incredibly beloved leader, cannot afford to provoke a full-scale hot war with the United States."

*article*


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Opinion | Iran and Trump likely broke international law. And 176 innocents paid the price.
> 
> "One way, perhaps posing a moral rather than legal question, is to ask whether the 176 souls who perished on that plane would still be alive had the United States not sought to kill  Qassem  Soleimani."
> 
> Not sure if this belongs in the What's Wrong With the Left thread. For fucks sake, do they refuse to hold people accountable?


She's full of shit.
Military officers are fair game.
ICRC is another organization that could disappear.


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2020)

Odd that the American MSM isn’t covering this at all.

Search Twitter - #HearTheVoiceOfIranians


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Bambi (Jan 11, 2020)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1114081

“A group of Iranian protesters demanded Saturday that the country's supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, step down after the government said its military had by mistake shot down a Ukrainian plane, killing all 176 people on board.

Also on Saturday, Iran briefly detained the British ambassador to Iran.”


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2020)

Bambi said:


> Also on Saturday, Iran briefly detained the British ambassador to Iran.”



Well THAT ain’t good.  BBC is following events.

Iran plane crash: Protesters condemn 'lies' on downed jet Protesters in Iran condemn 'lies' on downed plane


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m willing to bet the farm that somehow this is all a result of “Orange Man Bad.” The British ambassador was arrested for no valid reason. He’s free now, but he should never have been arrested at all.

The ayatollah has no idea about the first law of holes.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 11, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> I’m willing to bet the farm that somehow this is all a result of “Orange Man Bad.” The British ambassador was arrested for no valid reason. He’s free now, but he should never have been arrested at all.
> 
> The ayatollah has no idea about the first law of holes.


Just keep digging, orange man bad - citizens protesting against their leader while Americans are apologizing.. what?


----------



## AWP (Jan 11, 2020)

Iran said the flight was believed to be a cruise missile.

I'll let y'all sift through the data to see the depth of this BS.

Ukrainian flight PS752 shot down shortly after take off from Tehran | Flightradar24 Blog

Looking at the Wikipedia publishhed specs for the SA-15's radar, it would have tracked the aircraft shortly after takeoff.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 12, 2020)

^ Yeah, the Iranian response is so stupid.  Just how many in coming cruise missile attacks do they have originating out of Imam Khomeini International?   They shot done the flight almost immediately after takeoff.  Incompetence at it's finest.

Between the funeral and the shoot down, Iranians have killed far more Iranians in this ordeal than the U.S. or anyone else combined.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 12, 2020)

I do wonder if the guy/commander was a conscript, went outside to have a piss or whatever or woke up and saw it on the screen and had an ohfuckohfuckohfuck moment.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 12, 2020)

^Somebody got flogged for that one.

If anything, these last couple weeks have shown me how incompetent the Iranians (jihads) are and how fucked up our own press is (liberals) when it comes to being anti-American. I mean come the fuck on...its like middle school on most of the TV channels.....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2020)

Iran blew it. They had a golden opportunity to blame America for the deaths of civilians on the airliner, standard TTP for jihadists, which, in spite of contrary evidence, the MSM would've devoured whole.

But lucky for Iran, in Bizarro World, Iran admits shooting down the airliner and the MSM still finds a way to blame America.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2020)

Well this might explain why the Democrat's are so upset over a dead terrorist.  

Report: Obama Granted Amnesty to Soleimani in Iran Deal


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2020)

And then there's this. 

UK ambassador arrested at Iran rally as thousands said to protest against regime


----------



## Butthead (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm pretty sure even Iran is less anti-American than the media at this point. 

I'm all about cause and effect, you kick rocks at someone, expect to get them kicked back at you. However, in no instance should you pick the rocks up and throw them at innocent people not involved in anyway. Don't worry Iran, the American media has your back... you can blow up whatever you want and try to cover it up as much as you want. 

I don't like Trump, (don't hate him either) but the media is making it way too hard to hate him.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I do wonder if the guy/commander was a conscript, went outside to have a piss or whatever or woke up and saw it on the screen and had an ohfuckohfuckohfuck moment.


No, IRGC is supposed to be the best they have.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 12, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> No, IRGC is supposed to be the best they have.



I can't find an ADA component for the IRGC but I might be looking at the wrong thing.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 12, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> No, IRGC is supposed to be the best they have.


Depends on what part of the IRGC it is.  Basij are basically a police force used to round people up.  Quds force is external paramilitaries-terrorists.



SpitfireV said:


> I can't find an ADA component for the IRGC but I might be looking at the wrong thing.



Yeah I can't see anything either, but someone did update the IRGC Aerospace Force wiki page


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2020)

IRGC are dead guys waiting to happen in any conflict with a major power. RIP Saddam's Republican Guard.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> And then there's this.
> 
> UK ambassador arrested at Iran rally as thousands said to protest against regime



Maybe Rob Macaire 


is really


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I can't find an ADA component for the IRGC but I might be looking at the wrong thing.



It's regular Army, not IRGC.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 12, 2020)

'They died immediately': Missile hit plane's cockpit from below, Ukraine says, as footage emerges

Interesting, yeah so no chance of survival on that one!


----------



## Brill (Jan 12, 2020)

We’re goin* to hell.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 12, 2020)

Iran's Only Female Olympic Medalist Says She Has Defected

Well, there you go.


----------



## Gordus (Jan 13, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> footage



Small heads up. That 2nd footage *IS* graphic.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 13, 2020)

Gordus said:


> Small heads up. That 2nd footage *IS* graphic.



Engine Malfunctions Upon Landing after Presumed Bird Strike.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 14, 2020)

According to Reuters, the guy who shot that video of the missile strike has been arrested by the Revolutionary Guard. He’s probably dead by now.


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> According to Reuters, the guy who shot that video of the missile strike has been arrested by the Revolutionary Guard. He’s probably dead by now.



What type of person would release that video? A dumbass or a martyr because anyone with a brain knows how that story ends.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 14, 2020)

AWP said:


> What type of person would release that video? A dumbass or a martyr because anyone with a brain knows how that story ends.


Based on the videos making it out of Iran, my money is on someone whose pissed off. If the economy tanked and the value of your savings dropped to less than half, what would you do? Cause that's the reality a lot of people are facing over there.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Well I guess this thing might go off soon enough. 

Iran warns European troops in Middle East 'may be in danger'


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 15, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Well I guess this thing might go off soon enough.
> 
> Iran warns European troops in Middle East 'may be in danger'




Could be more posturing and attempting to save face to gain local support. When you're a despot and have only known power through strength and fear and you start facing turmoil in your country you double down. North Korea does it, Mao did, Castro, etc. etc.

I think we've reached a point in geo politics wise that a war between major powers is too cost prohibitive to be involved in lesser countries.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 15, 2020)

@SaintKP  Things are definitely heating up and Iran doesn't care about the cost of war.  You can't use western ideals to understand the Middle East.  This article explains Iran well, the Regime is losing control over the Republic and they won't rule out any options to keep control. 

Dissecting Iran: regime versus republic

If the Ayatollah is going to speak, something big is coming. 

Khamenei Will Deliver A Sermon On Friday, For First Time In Eight Years

Here's a bunch of other Iran related articles.

Big Tech Firms Are Joining Trump's All Out War Against Iran

Ottawa dismisses as 'nonsense' Iran's claim few crash victims were Canadian


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 15, 2020)

@RackMaster  thanks for the articles, at work currently but I'll read them when I get home.


----------



## Box (Jan 15, 2020)

It will all get worse before it gets better.  We will have to wait and see what the EU does with Irans new threat...


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 15, 2020)

People around here are thinking this whole thing is over, or is soon to blow over.  I tell them Iran has had a hard-on for the US since the late-70s in general; some Iranians, since the mid-50s.  We are in an intermission, but the game is not over.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> ...the Regime is losing control over the Republic and they won't rule out any options to keep control...



To reduce internal tensions the regime would have to make concessions, both to placate its citizens and to appease external forces significantly enough to end sanctions. I don't think that's going to happen. I think they'll hammer down hard, try to quash the opposition, chase it off the street and into the shadows.



Box said:


> It will all get worse before it gets better.  We will have to wait and see what the EU does with Irans new threat...



I agree it will get worse...but I don't have much faith in the EU taking a hard stand.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Normally I wouldn't expect Trudeau to take a hard stand.  But the people are pissed off and I'm not sure he has any other choice.  Now what his stand will be, I have no idea.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 15, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> @SaintKP  Things are definitely heating up and Iran doesn't care about the cost of war.  You can't use western ideals to understand the Middle East.  This article explains Iran well, the Regime is losing control over the Republic and they won't rule out any options to keep control.
> 
> Dissecting Iran: regime versus republic
> 
> ...


The Basij are very good at rounding people up, putting them in jail...and even making them disappear.


----------



## Box (Jan 15, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Normally I wouldn't expect Trudeau to take a hard stand.  But the people are pissed off and I'm not sure he has any other choice.  Now what his stand will be, I have no idea.



I'll bet he is downright furious that Trumps posture against Iran has forced him to make a stand.

There are a few world leaders than are being forced to face the fact that you just can't hug-it-out with the Iranian leadership and I am sure it has them feeling a little hesitant to bow up after they have spent so much effort cultivating the image of good global neighbors that think "Diversity is our Strength"
Chatting about climate change over afternoon tea and a snack of cucumber sandwiches on gluten free bread is not going to work.  Iran is not interested in diversity or global friendships with western society - Iran just wants to accelerate the return of the Mahdi.

Iran has boldly asked the international community "*what did the five fingers say to the face?*" - Everyone knows the answer but everyone is pretending that things are going to turn out juuuust fine.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 15, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> The Basij are very good at rounding people up, putting them in jail...and even making them disappear.


This! It's mind boggling people don't realize how common genocide is. Hard truths about the world are lost on our populace sometimes. 
Considering how heavy handed Iran is with dissidents, those people must be pretty desperate to risk themselves and their families.


----------



## Brill (Jan 15, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Normally I wouldn't expect Trudeau to take a hard stand.  But the people are pissed off and I'm not sure he has any other choice.  Now what his stand will be, I have no idea.



Respect the goatee!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Normally I wouldn't expect Trudeau to take a hard stand.  But the people are pissed off and I'm not sure he has any other choice.  Now what his stand will be, I have no idea.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2020)

Box said:


> I'll bet he is downright furious that Trumps posture against Iran has forced him to make a stand.
> 
> There are a few world leaders than are being forced to face the fact that you just can't hug-it-out with the Iranian leadership and I am sure it has them feeling a little hesitant to bow up after they have spent so much effort cultivating the image of good global neighbors that think "Diversity is our Strength"
> Chatting about climate change over afternoon tea and a snack of cucumber sandwiches on gluten free bread is not going to work.  Iran is not interested in diversity or global friendships with western society - Iran just wants to accelerate the return of the Mahdi.
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2020)

The video is not accurate. C-RAM doesn't shoot down TBM's and we have zero Patriots on site. I also don't think a TBM's flight profile would be that flat.

Satellite Images Show The Aftermath Of Iran's Missile Strikes On Al Assad Air Base In Iraq (Updated)


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2020)

Mod edit - deleted the video game footage and comments about it.  Except for @AWP recent post, it has relevant information.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 16, 2020)

Well, guess some type of Air Defense infrastructure is about to be deployed onto various bases in Iraq.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 16, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Mod edit - deleted the video game footage and comments about it.  Except for @AWP recent post, it has relevant information.



My apologies everyone....didn't realize it was game footage....figures.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> My apologies everyone....didn't realize it was game footage....figures.



No worries.  I thought it was real footage as well


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 16, 2020)

Families of paratroopers deployed to the Middle East received 'menacing' messages on social media


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Families of paratroopers deployed to the Middle East received 'menacing' messages on social media


My response,  bring it.


----------



## Brill (Jan 17, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Families of paratroopers deployed to the Middle East received 'menacing' messages on social media





> .   "If you like your life and you want to see your family again, pack up your stuff right now and leave the Middle East. Go back to your country. You and your terrorist clown president brought nothing but terrorism," the message reads. "You fools underestimate the power of Iran. The recent attack on your [expletive] bases was just a little taste of our power. By killing our general, you dug your own grave. Before having more dead bodies, just leave the region for good and never look back."



I can’t tell if that’s Iranian messaging or a Democrat response. I’m not kidding either.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2020)

So the Canadian government is giving the families of the airplane disaster, $25,000 per victim. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/plane-crash-champagne-oman-meeting-1.5430504


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 17, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> So the Canadian government is giving the families of the airplane disaster, $25,000 per victim.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/plane-crash-champagne-oman-meeting-1.5430504


Wow, that is chump change. Friggin Trudeau, I'm sorry you guys are stuck with that knob gobbler.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 17, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> So the Canadian government is giving the families of the airplane disaster, $25,000 per victim.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/plane-crash-champagne-oman-meeting-1.5430504



Wow. In college I learned there is a cost to human life and that certainly isn't in the ballpark. Disgusting isn't quite the term I'd use, nor is disappointed. Among other things, though,  it is embarrassing. 


"Sorry for your loss, here's a decent down payment for a new Toyota Tacoma."


----------



## Butthead (Jan 17, 2020)

The NYT put out an article stating "11 Americans hurt after missile attack.
( 11 Americans Were Hurt in Iranian Strike, Military Says, Contradicting Trump )

They are being treated for concussion symptoms after the blast. This of course, means Trump was wrong about his initial tweet stating no Americans were injured/hurt. 

This does make things interesting though. I can't imagine this article will truly make anyone angry considering it's just concussion symptoms, but does this press the issue for larger attacks and/or war against Iran?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 17, 2020)

Butthead said:


> The NYT put out an article stating "11 Americans hurt after missile attack.
> ( 11 Americans Were Hurt in Iranian Strike, Military Says, Contradicting Trump )
> 
> They are being treated for concussion symptoms after the blast. This of course, means Trump was wrong about his initial tweet stating no Americans were injured/hurt.
> ...


Read up on concussive symptoms.
They often don't show up immediately.


----------



## Butthead (Jan 17, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Read up on concussive symptoms.
> They often don't show up immediately.


Didn't mean to come off as a dick, my apologies. 

I was just saying I don't think the average American thinks a concussion is as bad as they are/can be. However, I think a headline that reads as "11 Americans Were Hurt in Iranian Strike" not only makes Trump look like a liar (which is the motivation for the NYT I'm sure) but also pushes the issue with conflict in Iran. I think we will have way more people wanting to fight Iran in the coming weeks as more information comes out and as Iran continues trying to find someone to mess with.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 17, 2020)

Last I checked, we didn't call in 9-lines for concussions.  Having suffered a concussion on active duty, I didn't know I was concussed for a couple of days.  And I would not be asking for purple heart for TBI either.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 17, 2020)

I think concussion injuries are specifically covered by the Purple Heart criteria.  This is from Wiki, but it's in line with what I saw happen down range:



> A "wound" is defined as an injury to any part of the body from an outside force or agent sustained under one or more of the conditions listed above. A physical lesion is not required; however, the wound for which the award is made must have required treatment by a medical officer and records of medical treatment for wounds or injuries received in action must have been made a matter of official record. When contemplating an award of this decoration, the key issue that commanders must take into consideration is the degree to which the enemy caused the injury. The fact that the proposed recipient was participating in direct or indirect combat operations is a necessary prerequisite, but is not sole justification for award. The Purple Heart is not awarded for non-combat injuries.[12]
> 
> Enemy-related injuries which _justify_ the award of the Purple Heart include: injury caused by enemy bullet, shrapnel, or other projectile created by enemy action; injury caused by enemy placed land mine, naval mine, or trap; injury caused by enemy released chemical, biological, or nuclear agent; injury caused by vehicle or aircraft accident resulting from enemy fire; and, *concussion injuries caused as a result of enemy generated explosions*.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Last I checked, we didn't call in 9-lines for concussions.  Having suffered a concussion on active duty, I didn't know I was concussed for a couple of days.  And I would not be asking for purple heart for TBI either.



As someone living with the lasting effects of TBI, take every concussion seriously; they can become accumulative.   And once the injury is there, even a minor shaking of the head can exasperate symptoms.  TBI could be just as serious or more than any other injury.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 17, 2020)

Things to add. Bookmarked for tomorrow.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 18, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Last I checked, we didn't call in 9-lines for concussions.  Having suffered a concussion on active duty, I didn't know I was concussed for a couple of days.  And I would not be asking for purple heart for TBI either.



If it's for pride reasons, I say that's a stupid reason. There are a lot of people that have gone untreated or had no documentation of such trauma during their service because they walked away with only a headache. If I got hit, I'd absolutely take that PH because that's my proof for care when the VA decides to turn its back.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 18, 2020)

NYT is all about anything to make the President look bad. As if he intentionally lied about injuries to look cool in front of Anderson Cooper or some shit...

Some of those missiles had 500kg warheads, that's quite a blast radius. If I remember correctly, the initial post blast TBI assessment was usually followed up the next day or so.


----------



## DocCallahan (Jan 18, 2020)

W


ThunderHorse said:


> Last I checked, we didn't call in 9-lines for concussions.  Having suffered a concussion on active duty, I didn't know I was concussed for a couple of days.  And I would not be asking for purple heart for TBI either.


Well if you know how serious TBI’s can get, last I checked you should absolutely get a guy to a role two facility or better ASAP depending on the severity of the TBI. 

It can be as simple as not needing treatment to a guy having a snowballs chance in hell of making it without getting to a neuro surgeon same day.

I don’t know the extent of TBI guy’s injury, so my input is sorta moot.


----------



## Brill (Jan 18, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> If it's for pride reasons, I say that's a stupid reason.



That‘s close to EEO violation: LGBTQ+ and E=MC2 have rights to injury too!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 18, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Last I checked, we didn't call in 9-lines for concussions.  Having suffered a concussion on active duty, I didn't know I was concussed for a couple of days.  And I would not be asking for purple heart for TBI either.



Dude. Trying to determine degraded mental faculties for a cav officer is like trying to put pants on a pig. It's just happy someone's fucking with it and it's just going to do stupid shit anyway. Come on.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 18, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Last I checked, we didn't call in 9-lines for concussions.  Having suffered a concussion on active duty, I didn't know I was concussed for a couple of days.  And I would not be asking for purple heart for TBI either.


You’d be surprised what 9 lines I’ve flown on. Not the point, though.


----------



## Gordus (Jan 18, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Wow, that is chump change. Friggin Trudeau, I'm sorry you guys are stuck with that knob gobbler.



Let's not judge too quickly here.

“I want to be clear: we expect Iran to compensate these families,” Mr. Trudeau said. “But I have met them, they can’t wait weeks. They need support now.”

Compensation is the laibility of the airline in question, in this case Ukraine International Airlines.
However the airline, and all nations, expect Iran to compensate since they caused the plane's destruction. Which is imo the fairest course of action.
Either that, or the airline pays the victims and Iran compensates the airline at a later date, if currently unable.

That little summ may be a slap to the face, but in all fairness, the Canadian gov ( or any gov ) is not legaly obliged to make such an offer in the first place.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 18, 2020)

Gordus said:


> Let's not judge too quickly here.
> 
> “I want to be clear: we expect Iran to compensate these families,” Mr. Trudeau said. “But I have met them, they can’t wait weeks. They need support now.”
> 
> ...



Trudeau has an image problem and this effectively changes the story.  He's a bigger narcissist than Trump and doesn't care about anyone, unless it helps his image.  It took almost a week for him to make any public comments about the situation in Iraq and Iran.  Even while Canadian troops are on the ground on one of the same bases rocketed by Iran.  

Iran will never compensate anyone as long as the current regime is in power.  Families can't repatriate or have a funeral for a family member, when Iran is refusing to release bodies and harassing families. 

‘It’s not safe at all’: Iran harassing families of plane crash victims, sources say


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 18, 2020)

Gordus said:


> Let's not judge too quickly here.
> 
> “I want to be clear: we expect Iran to compensate these families,” Mr. Trudeau said. “But I have met them, they can’t wait weeks. They need support now.”
> 
> ...



Or Trudeau compensates the families and waits for compensation from...whomever decides to pay.


----------



## Gordus (Jan 18, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Trudeau has an image problem and this effectively changes the story.  He's a bigger narcissist than Trump and doesn't care about anyone, unless it helps his image.  It took almost a week for him to make any public comments about the situation in Iraq and Iran.  Even while Canadian troops are on the ground on one of the same bases rocketed by Iran.
> 
> Iran will never compensate anyone as long as the current regime is in power.  Families can't repatriate or have a funeral for a family member, when Iran is refusing to release bodies and harassing families.
> 
> ‘It’s not safe at all’: Iran harassing families of plane crash victims, sources say



I see. In that case, yeah. It would come off as somewhat impious. But on the other hand, whatever helps the victims' relatives while that issue is still being sorted out.

In either case, ultimately the airline holds laibility. Regardless of wheter Iran pays or not, the victims have to be compensated.


----------



## Gordus (Jan 18, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Or Trudeau compensates the families and waits for compensation from...whomever decides to pay.



That is not a bad suggestion at all. It would probably also improve image if that was his primary concern.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 18, 2020)

Gordus said:


> In either case, ultimately the airline holds laibility.



Why do you say that? this was not a terrorist incident/security failure, mechanical failure, pilot error, natural weather, this was a intentional military action of a sovereign country...the airline is also a victim here, they have no fault.


----------



## Gordus (Jan 18, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Why do you say that? this was not a terrorist incident/security failure, mechanical failure, pilot error, natural weather, this was a intentional military action of a sovereign country...the airline is also a victim here, they have no fault.



Nvm that, was about to edit that part out but was too late.


----------



## Brill (Jan 24, 2020)

Skim past the political shit and get to the meat: collection of articles about events in Iran. Very interesting!!!!




> In addition to escalating protests, the Islamic Republican Guard Corps (IRGC), home of the Quds force that was Soleimani’s special unit, is in serious disarray, with an apparent push to take down those loyal to Soleimani.




Interesting things are happening in Iran following Soleimani’s death


----------



## MosulMedic (Jan 24, 2020)

Gunz said:


> IIRC that subject came up for discussion some years ago on this forum; that the Iranian-backed PMFs would consolidate position and power once ISIS was eliminated. A Trojan Horse, in effect.


Doesn’t help that we/the US aided in making the current Iraqi parliament predominantly Iranian Shias.
This was absolutely a discussion among the various in country military groups during the final stages of the Western offensive in Mosul. Moreover it’s one of the main reasons for the current demonstrations occurring in Iraq today.
Do we leave Iraq or stay?
Serving with ISOF I’m certainly biased. We leave Iraq and Iran will have complete control of Iraq and it’s people as well as a clear path to Israel. 
The Iraqi people want us there and at this point need us there to maintain some sort of stability. With that said the demonstrations are volatile.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 27, 2020)

The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook

It's time to cut the head off the snake.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 25, 2020)

Explosions in Tehran.

Large explosion in Tehran caused by gas tank, officials say


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 25, 2020)

you think the "gas tank" was made in israel?


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 25, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> you think the "gas tank" was made in israel?



With love


----------



## GOTWA (Jun 25, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> you think the "gas tank" was made in israel?



I'd say the gas tank was made in Iran. The missile or c4 that blew it up was made in Israel.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 27, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> I'd say the gas tank was made in Iran. The missile or c4 that blew it up was made in Israel.


Meh, liquid fuels are inherently unstable.  3rd world standards make these "accidents" inevitable.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 27, 2020)

Check this shit out: Satellite image: Iran blast struck by suspected missile site

That is a BIG hole

Edit: The headline is very poorly written.  It should be something like “Suspected Iranian missile site struck by massive blast”


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 27, 2020)

I heard it was @lindy  

By day....he drove a gut truck selling veal and chicken schawarmas at the local Military base and catered all going aways and promotion parties...
By night....he built a cold fusion helium bomb out of old diesel parts and a trolling motor!!!!!


Well done buddy!!!  Now come back and update us on the Deep State and FISA Abuse....


----------



## GOTWA (Jun 27, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Edit: The headline is very poorly written.  It should be something like “Suspected Iranian missile site struck by massive blast”



"The fuel unsuspectedly blew up, just like the plane we didn't shoot down."


----------



## 757 (Jun 27, 2020)

Al-Bukamal was also hit by "somebody" today. 

"The reported strike came hours after semi-official media in Iran reported that Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps head Esmail Ghaani had visited Iranian troops in the area and had spoken out against Israel and the US." #MistakesWereMade


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 27, 2020)

757 said:


> Al-Bukamal was also hit by "somebody" today.
> 
> "The reported strike came hours after semi-official media in Iran reported that Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps head Esmail Ghaani had visited Iranian troops in the area and had spoken out against Israel and the US." #MistakesWereMade


It took me a sec to realize where the article was talking about when it referred to “al-Bukamal.”  In government circles it’s always called “Albu Kamal”


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 29, 2020)

So....Iran has issued an arrest warrant for President Trump for killing IRGC commander.

Iran issues arrest warrant for Trump over drone strike that killed Qasem Soleimani

Yeah, good luck with that...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 30, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> So....Iran has issued an arrest warrant for President Trump for killing IRGC commander.
> 
> Iran issues arrest warrant for Trump over drone strike that killed Qasem Soleimani
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that...


We should blow up some of their oil refineries too... in for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2020)

Things keep blowing up...

Mysterious Explosion and Fire Damage Iranian Nuclear Enrichment Facility


----------



## CQB (Jul 6, 2020)

Now another one at Ahvaz.

Fires flare at Iranian power plant, latest in series of incidents


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 6, 2020)

CQB said:


> Now another one at Ahvaz.
> 
> Fires flare at Iranian power plant, latest in series of incidents


----------



## AWP (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone placing bets on whether a certain scrappy country founded in 1948 is behind this?


----------



## CQB (Jul 7, 2020)

There’s a school of thought that leans towards a local group.
Mysterious Explosion and Fire Damage Iranian Nuclear Enrichment Facility


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jul 8, 2020)

U.S. killing of Iran's Gen. Soleimani “was unlawful,” U.N. expert says — NPR

What a gem 🤣🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## CQB (Jul 8, 2020)

Tut tut, naughty America.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2020)

The UN can eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't we pay a vastly larger portion of the UN budget? Money clearly doesn't buy the access/influence it used to buy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 8, 2020)

AWP said:


> The UN can eat a bag of dicks.


Gotta address for that?

Dicks By Mail - Anonymously Mail a Bag of Dicks


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 9, 2020)

Is it really anonymous? If so, I have a few targets...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 30, 2020)

Goddamn.  Either Iran is having some insanely bad luck recently, or some country is burning about a decade-worth of sabotage injects in just a month.

Explosion in Iran's Kermanshah province, no casualties reported: Mizan

I actually have no idea where this particular area is.  It's hard to find any English-language references to a "Dowlatabad" area in Kermanshah province, although Isfahan has one.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 30, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Goddamn.  Either Iran is having some insanely bad luck recently, or some country is burning about a decade-worth of sabotage injects in just a month.
> 
> Explosion in Iran's Kermanshah province, no casualties reported: Mizan
> 
> I actually have no idea where this particular area is.  It's hard to find any English-language references to a "Dowlatabad" area in Kermanshah province, although Isfahan has one.




Chalk it up to 40+ years of karma starting to catch up with Iran.


----------



## Gordus (Jul 30, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> some insanely bad luck


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2020)

Very few casualties.
Kurds, Internal Strife or Israel.
We cant keep a secret, so I rule us out.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2020)

This made for a fun day.

Al Dhafra, Al-Udeid go on temporary alert during Iranian ‘attack’ on mock Nimitz-class carrier



> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — Iran's paramilitary Revolutionary Guard launched missiles Tuesday targeting a mock aircraft carrier in the strategic Strait of Hormuz, a drill that included such a barrage of fire the U.S. military temporarily put two regional bases in the Mideast on alert amid tensions between the two countries.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2020)

AWP said:


> This made for a fun day.
> 
> Al Dhafra, Al-Udeid go on temporary alert during Iranian ‘attack’ on mock Nimitz-class carrier


Was wondering if you got rolled up in that.
Sleepy hollow folks now have a "no shit" war story.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 20, 2020)

Well this is annoying.  Stay safe @AWP 

Iran vows 'hit' on all involved in US killing of top general


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2020)

You'd like to think that Iran won't do anything before the election. It would be happy to see Biden in office and Iran has to know that any aggression plays into Trump's hands.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 20, 2020)

AWP said:


> You'd like to think that Iran won't do anything before the election. It would be happy to see Biden in office and Iran has to know that any aggression plays into Trump's hands.



I don't think aggression plays to Trump's base better than it does the anti-Trump crowd at this point; if Iran were to actually attack us is one thing, but if they manage to poke Trump into taking preemptive action?

The WW3 panic that started after Soleimani would hit a fever pitch just before the election.
There's already a lot of people fearful of Trump's haphazardish foreign policy and/or another Middle East quagmire, so that might push people to Biden for a sense of "stability".


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I don't think aggression plays to Trump's base better than it does the anti-Trump crowd at this point; if Iran were to actually attack us is one thing, but if they manage to poke Trump into taking preemptive action?



It won't matter if they provoke any action. The second they kill Americans Democrats can claim what? This only happened because Trump killed the Obama era nuke deal? The attack on what's his name terrorist in Iraq? Dead Americans outweigh those narratives with middle-of-the-road voters. There's something in the human condition that wants revenge, so despite 20 years of war Americans would hop on that train in a heartbeat, especially the higher the body count.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 21, 2020)

AWP said:


> It won't matter if they provoke any action. The second they kill Americans Democrats can claim what? This only happened because Trump killed the Obama era nuke deal? The attack on what's his name terrorist in Iraq? Dead Americans outweigh those narratives with middle-of-the-road voters. There's something in the human condition that wants revenge, so despite 20 years of war Americans would hop on that train in a heartbeat, especially the higher the body count.



I think you missed the crux of what I was saying; if they managed to posture in such a way to get Trump to react, I think it would hurt him politically. The Iranians love to play that "I'm not touching you" game, and I'm wondering if that's what is happening now; keep threatening, but don't actually do anything and see if they cant get him to fuck up himself.

If they actually did something though? Fully agree with everything you posted.


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I think you missed the crux of what I was saying; if they managed to posture in such a way to get Trump to react, I think it would hurt him politically.



You mean if he strikes the first killing blow? I totally agree with that.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 21, 2020)

AWP said:


> You mean if he strikes the first killing blow? I totally agree with that.



Exactly. Something like shooting at/sinking one of the Iranian gunboats, like He said the Navy would do back in April, might be enough to throw public opinion away from him.

Iran gets to claim they did "nothing" to deserve such aggression and his opponents get to claim he's got an itchy trigger finger and is going to drag us into another war.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 21, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Exactly. Something like shooting at/sinking one of the Iranian gunboats, like He said the Navy would do back in April, might be enough to throw public opinion away from him.
> 
> Iran gets to claim they did "nothing" to deserve such aggression and his opponents get to claim he's got an itchy trigger finger and is going to drag us into another war.



Part of that is rhetoric, but part of that is public posturing and telling guys on the ground that he's not gonna be down with our riverine types getting captured.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 21, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Part of that is rhetoric, but part of that is public posturing and telling guys on the ground that he's not gonna be down with our riverine types getting captured.



I think those of us who actually pay attention to that side of the world fully understand that; I'm not so sure about the average American voter though.

I don't think Trump (or Iran, for that matter) will do anything hostile between now and the election other than talk hard, because the political fallout for whoever swings first could be massive.


----------



## Jaknight (Sep 21, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I think those of us who actually pay attention to that side of the world fully understand that; I'm not so sure about the average American voter though.
> 
> I don't think Trump (or Iran, for that matter) will do anything hostile between now and the election other than talk hard, because the political fallout for whoever swings first could be massive.


I agree I don’t think Iran would want to risk Trump winning again especially if Biden wants to return to the Iran nuke deal


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2020)

About the only thing I could maybe see us doing pre-election is detaining oil tankers or other vessels violating the embargo. Even that is a coin flip and I wouldn't be surprised if it was outsourced to the Emiratis or Saudis.


----------



## Arf (Sep 22, 2020)

AWP said:


> About the only thing I could maybe see us doing pre-election is detaining oil tankers or other vessels violating the embargo. Even that is a coin flip and I wouldn't be surprised if it was outsourced to the Emiratis or Saudis.





Don’t give it to the Saudis! Give it to me!!!!


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2020)

Do y'all have any idea how fucking stoked I would be to receive an email from Arf on the highside with a Letters to Penthouse "I never thought it would happen to me..."?


----------



## Phoenix15 (Sep 25, 2020)

as a civilian with no immediate family in the military, you are correct that even a few dead Americans warrants revenge... and I believe that mindset is understood by our enemies as a result of decades of immediate response to any aggression 

*slinks back in to lurk mode*


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2020)

> Iranian scientist tied to nuclear program killed: reports
> 
> An Iranian scientist dubbed the leader of Tehran’s military nuclear program until it was ended in the early 2000s was reportedly killed on Friday, according to Iran state media.



This ^ seems to be happening a lot lately.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2020)

attacks on Iranian scientists affiliated with Iran's nuclear program:


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> attacks on Iranian scientists affiliated with Iran's nuclear program:
> 
> View attachment 37174



I think the Gulf/ Sunni/ Muslim world are tired of Iran's antics. Just reading between the lines and all, but someone wants us to think these events aren't related? Abraham Accords. Normalization of relations, F-35's. The sudden deaths of Iranian nuke scientists. What else am I missing?

The Iranians aren't stupid. The noose is tightening and the US isn't driving this. Israel isn't a sole partner. Saudi and the UAE are tired of Iran's shit. Qatar is Pakisan light. Oman... I don't know. Kuwait is hedging its bets. The Saudi-UAE alliance is THE power in the Gulf right now.

The Sunni vs. Shia split is hiding behind foreign policy, but it is there. Make no mistake, it is part of the equation where the Arabian Gulf/ Arabian Peninsula are concerned.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 27, 2020)

People speeding things up in anticipation of a regime change in the US?


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> People speeding things up in anticipation of a regime change in the US?



Trump will make a run at Iran's nuke program before he leaves office. He won't leave Biden with a negotiating platform. Israel will be involved but of the methods, I know not.

Anyone taking that bet?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2020)

AWP said:


> Trump will make a run at Iran's nuke program before he leaves office. He won't leave Biden with a negotiating platform. Israel will be involved but of the methods, I know not.
> 
> Anyone taking that bet?


I don't think he needs to.  I hope he doesn't.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 27, 2020)

AWP said:


> Trump will make a run at Iran's nuke program before he leaves office. He won't leave Biden with a negotiating platform. Israel will be involved but of the methods, I know not.
> 
> Anyone taking that bet?



He was allegedly already talked out of doing it.

Trump Reportedly Asked for Options to Attack Iran But Was Talked Out of It

At this point I wouldn't be surprised if I woke up one morning to find out we either attacked Iran or Trump says fuck the wars bring the troops home. Both options seem just as likely.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 27, 2020)

AWP said:


> Trump will make a run at Iran's nuke program before he leaves office. He won't leave Biden with a negotiating platform. Israel will be involved but of the methods, I know not.
> 
> Anyone taking that bet?



-100 for a nickel?


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 27, 2020)

If something does happen, I hope it's spectacularly spectacular.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> If something does happen, I hope it's spectacularly spectacular.


I know nothing more than anyone else here, and probably a lot less than some.  But I just don't think it's necessary.  What we're doing right now seems to be working, and I don't see a need to give Iran something to rally behind, or an excuse to do something kinetic, at this point.  Deterrence and coercion tend to work best when you don't have to get explody to get someone to comply.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 27, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I know nothing more than anyone else here, and probably a lot less than some.  But I just don't think it's necessary.  What we're doing right now seems to be working, and I don't see a need to give Iran something to rally behind, or an excuse to do something kinetic, at this point.  Deterrence and coercion tend to work best when you don't have to get explody to get someone to comply.



Oh I completely agree with you.  I'm just a firm believer in go big or go home.


----------



## MosulMedic (Nov 27, 2020)

AWP said:


> I think the Gulf/ Sunni/ Muslim world are tired of Iran's antics. Just reading between the lines and all, but someone wants us to think these events aren't related? Abraham Accords. Normalization of relations, F-35's. The sudden deaths of Iranian nuke scientists. What else am I missing?
> 
> The Iranians aren't stupid. The noose is tightening and the US isn't driving this. Israel isn't a sole partner. Saudi and the UAE are tired of Iran's shit. Qatar is Pakisan light. Oman... I don't know. Kuwait is hedging its bets. The Saudi-UAE alliance is THE power in the Gulf right now.
> 
> The Sunni vs. Shia split is hiding behind foreign policy, but it is there. Make no mistake, it is part of the equation where the Arabian Gulf/ Arabian Peninsula are concerned.





DA SWO said:


> People speeding things up in anticipation of a regime change in the US?


Fakhirzadeh has been on Mossads hit list for some time. Either way good take out before Biden rolls into office


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2020)

MosulMedic said:


> Fakhirzadeh has been on Mossads hit list for some time. Either way good take out before Biden rolls into office


Seeing your username made me think of the show I'm watching on Netflix right now, "Mosul."  have you seen it yet?


----------



## Brill (Nov 27, 2020)

Someone has the sads.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332400792620462082


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 27, 2020)

lindy said:


> Someone has the sands.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332400792620462082



That's cute.  Since Brennan droned a lot of innocents, why is he allowed to have a platform? Just saying.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2020)

Iran knows it can kill hundreds if not a thousand+ Americans alone in the Gulf region. It also knows that to do so would be the end of the country as the world knows it. That's why they have proxies doing their dirty work.


----------



## Jaknight (Nov 27, 2020)

Would Iran ever really give up the ability to have nukes? I wouldn’t  if it was me I think they are great deterrent for invasion in my amateur opinion.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 27, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Would Iran ever really give up the ability to have nukes? I wouldn’t  if it was me I think they are great deterrent for invasion in my amateur opinion.




We thought there were nukes or at the very least WMDs in 01, yet we went and as the kids say _vibe checked_ Saddam. I think we've reached a point in the development of warfare and technology that while nuclear proliferation and the weapons themselves still pose a significant threat, they aren't as much of the threat they once were.

I'm speaking largely from what I've read in news articles and keeping up with various events in the past 10-20 years and cyber warfare seems to be the counter to a nuclear threat at least in terms of conducting an invasion or actively preventing the development and usage of said weapons.


(Take this with a grain of salt but if anyone wants to flesh out correct me I'm all for it)


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 27, 2020)

I lol that no one thinks the shooters were MEK or another Iranian dissident group, especially that dickhead Brennan.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 28, 2020)

Brennon calling Iran:


----------



## Dame (Nov 28, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> We thought there were nukes or at the very least WMDs in 01, yet we went and as the kids say _vibe checked_ Saddam. I think we've reached a point in the development of warfare and technology that while nuclear proliferation and the weapons themselves still pose a significant threat, they aren't as much of the threat they once were.
> 
> I'm speaking largely from what I've read in news articles and keeping up with various events in the past 10-20 years and cyber warfare seems to be the counter to a nuclear threat at least in terms of conducting an invasion or actively preventing the development and usage of said weapons.
> 
> ...


Is this what you were referring to?
C.I.A. Is Said to Have Bought and Destroyed Iraqi Chemical Weapons  (Published 2015)

C.I.A. Is Said to Have Bought and Destroyed Iraqi Chemical Weapons  (Shadowspear thread)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 28, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> We thought there were nukes or at the very least WMDs in 01, yet we went and as the kids say _vibe checked_ Saddam. I think we've reached a point in the development of warfare and technology that while nuclear proliferation and the weapons themselves still pose a significant threat, they aren't as much of the threat they once were.
> 
> I'm speaking largely from what I've read in news articles and keeping up with various events in the past 10-20 years and cyber warfare seems to be the counter to a nuclear threat at least in terms of conducting an invasion or actively preventing the development and usage of said weapons.
> 
> ...



Here's the deal.  We did in fact find chemical weapons.  U.S. troops found nearly 5,000 abandoned chemical weapons in Iraq from 2004 to 2011: report

There are a couple hundred Soldiers (maybe even a few thousand, would need to check with the VA) out there that were exposed to chemical weapons while in Iraq.  This exposure came from the search and disposition and not offensive use by any Iraqi forces.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Here's the deal.  We did in fact find chemical weapons.  U.S. troops found nearly 5,000 abandoned chemical weapons in Iraq from 2004 to 2011: report
> 
> There are a couple hundred Soldiers (maybe even a few thousand, would need to check with the VA) out there that were exposed to chemical weapons while in Iraq.  This exposure came from the search and disposition and not offensive use by any Iraqi forces.


I was in Baghdad when an EOD team in Taji unearthed some mustard rounds during a demo op. A couple of techs and security guys got bit. They had no idea the rounds were buried underneath where they were working until they checked the shot hole.

A Navy EOD team got bit by a chem round (VX, but I could be remembering wrong), and they were accused of being high on drugs because folks couldn’t admit there really were chemical munitions in Iraq.

If you don’t want to believe me, here’s a link I found via Google Scholar to a PDF copy of the NYT article talking about same: https://www.netadvisor.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/2014-10-14-The-Secret-Casualties-of-Iraq’s-Abandoned-Chemical-Weapons-NYT.pdf


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Here's the deal.  We did in fact find chemical weapons.  U.S. troops found nearly 5,000 abandoned chemical weapons in Iraq from 2004 to 2011: report
> 
> There are a couple hundred Soldiers (maybe even a few thousand, would need to check with the VA) out there that were exposed to chemical weapons while in Iraq.  This exposure came from the search and disposition and not offensive use by any Iraqi forces.



My comment wasn't meant to draw doubt on whether there was chemical weapons in Iraq, but that we knew there was a strong likelihood of WMDs and yet we still went. I wasn't trying to downplay what happened, but to try and reinforce the fact that a country having WMDs no longer really precludes it from invasion like it might once have during the Cold War.

Apologies if I came across wrong.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Here's the deal.  We did in fact find chemical weapons.  U.S. troops found nearly 5,000 abandoned chemical weapons in Iraq from 2004 to 2011: report
> 
> There are a couple hundred Soldiers (maybe even a few thousand, would need to check with the VA) out there that were exposed to chemical weapons while in Iraq.  This exposure came from the search and disposition and not offensive use by any Iraqi forces





racing_kitty said:


> I was in Baghdad when an EOD team in Taji unearthed some mustard rounds during a demo op. A couple of techs and security guys got bit. They had no idea the rounds were buried underneath where they were working until they checked the shot hole.
> 
> A Navy EOD team got bit by a chem round (VX, but I could be remembering wrong), and they were accused of being high on drugs because folks couldn’t admit there really were chemical munitions in Iraq.
> 
> If you don’t want to believe me, here’s a link I found via Google Scholar to a PDF copy of the NYT article talking about same: https://www.netadvisor.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/2014-10-14-The-Secret-Casualties-of-Iraq’s-Abandoned-Chemical-Weapons-NYT.pdf



al-Taji had "Chemical Ali's" chem plant....think I have a pic of some of it from 2007.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2020)

The problem is what was pitched to the world and what was found were two different things. We essentially obtained a search warrant for heroin, but raided a house and found a meth lab instead.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2020)

AWP said:


> The problem is what was pitched to the world and what was found were two different things. We essentially obtained a search warrant for heroin, but raided a house and found a meth lab instead.



Still a felony illegal drug..... 

..except, maybe not in Oregon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2020)

We went into Iraq with good intentions, but we sure made a mess of things.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 29, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> We went into Iraq with good intentions, but we sure made a mess of things.


The road to hell  Baghdad was paved with good intentions.
Fucking Rumsfeld.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2020)

Additional details on the most recent assassination:
An Iranian nuclear scientist was reportedly assassinated by a remote-controlled machine gun



> The senior Iranian scientist who founded the country’s military nuclear program in the 2000s was reportedly killed near Tehran by a remote-controlled machine gun mounted on a commercial vehicle that subsequently exploded, according to press reports.



Holy crap that's James Bond-esque  right there.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 30, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Additional details on the most recent assassination:
> An Iranian nuclear scientist was reportedly assassinated by a remote-controlled machine gun
> 
> 
> ...


Let me go on a limb and say not the MEK.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 30, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Additional details on the most recent assassination:
> An Iranian nuclear scientist was reportedly assassinated by a remote-controlled machine gun
> 
> 
> ...


This movie is gonna be EPIC.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 30, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> This movie is gonna be EPIC.



Been done:


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> This movie is gonna be EPIC.


I think I already saw this installment of "Mission Impossible."  ;)


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> We went into INSERT COUNTRY HERE with good intentions, but we sure made a mess of things.



FIFY Sir.


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2020)

Yikes!



> An air strike killed a commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards at the Iraq-Syria border sometime between Saturday and Sunday, Iraqi security and local militia officials said on Monday.
> 
> They could not confirm the identity of the commander, who they said was killed alongside three other men traveling in a vehicle with him.



Iran’s IRGC commander targeted by a drone near Iraqi-Syrian border


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 30, 2020)

lindy said:


> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Iran’s IRGC commander targeted by a drone near Iraqi-Syrian border


It's getting spicy!


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> It's getting spicy!



Biden’s gonna be pissed that there’s nobody left alive to kiss up to in Iran.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 30, 2020)

lindy said:


> Biden’s gonna be pissed that there’s nobody left alive to kiss up to in Iran.


Funny you mention that.

I wonder if this is us or Israel taking care of business before Regime Change in January?


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 30, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Funny you mention that.
> 
> I wonder if this is us or Israel taking care of business before Regime Change in January?



There's a fair chance of that but it could also be that a particular project is about to hit a milestone and they want to retard it. TBH I dunno who in their right might would want to have anything to do with anything nuclear in Iran these days, it's a pretty risky endeavour.


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2020)

Right now, working in Iran's nuke program means you don't have to worry about a retirement fund.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 30, 2020)

Maybe the next head nuclear scientist for Iran will just do zoom meetings, and not leave the house.


----------



## CQB (Dec 1, 2020)

There seems to be a hypothesis that this & the bombing a little while ago have links to internal groups, possible run by Israel.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Maybe the next head nuclear scientist for Iran will just do zoom meetings, and not leave the house.


I'm pretty sure Mossad an as-yet-unnamed terrorist organization makes house calls.  ;)


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 1, 2020)

I dunno.  “Remote-controlled machine gun” seems a little too advanced for MeK, and is definitely too advanced for Ahvazi separatists.


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2020)

There's video of the hit.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 6, 2020)

Iran Supreme Leader Khamenei hands power to son due to health – report

Word is going around that the Supreme Leader is passing control to his son, albeit temporarily, because of deteriorating health conditions.  This is coming from one journalist who supposedly has connections to the inner circle of Iranian power, so take that as you will.
Interesting to note because this is not legal under the Iranian constitution, and the son Mojtaba Khamenei was previously declared ineligible by the Assembly of Experts.  The AoE is a deliberative body who, among other things, chooses the new supreme leader from among their own numbers.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2020)

Smacks of monarchy, of House Pahlavi...Seem to recall it didn’t go over well last time.


----------



## MosulMedic (Dec 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Seeing your username made me think of the show I'm watching on Netflix right now, "Mosul."  have you seen it yet?


----------



## MosulMedic (Dec 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Seeing your username made me think of the show I'm watching on Netflix right now, "Mosul."  have you seen it yet?


I have, yes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2020)

Um, there’s a pretty big difference between your garden-variety L-shaped ambush and... whatever you’d call this other thing: 

Iran makes arrests in killing of top nuclear scientist, those responsible 'will not escape justice': official

—-
The defense ministry initially said Fakhrizadeh was killed in a shootout between his bodyguards and several gunmen who ambushed the motorcade. Meanwhile, on Sunday, senior Revolutionary Guard commander Brig-Gen Ali Fadavi told local media that Fakhrizadeh was killed using a satellite-controlled machine gun mounted to a pickup truck, which was equipped with artificial intelligence to “zoom in” and fire upon the scientist without striking his wife sitting beside him, the BBC reported.


----------



## Brill (Dec 9, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> ...blow a hole in a wall and walk in like you own the place.



The above quote will live forever within the official records of the US Intelligence Community.

A Ranger intel officer from 1/75 will brief some people within my org about the current structure of an overseas force and how my org is used to enable the above to occur.  I used that in an official email to org personnel informing them of the brief to learn how "your information is operationalized by decision makers to enable subordinate elements to "blow a hole in a wall and walk in like they own the place"".

Well done @DasBoot .  Well done.

PS...I fully expect a negative email from HR alluding to how I scared fellow employees with graphic details about war.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> PS...I fully expect a negative email from HR alluding to how I scared fellow employees with graphic details about war.


And we expect all the details fit for redaction when you do!


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> PS...I fully expect a negative email from HR alluding to how I scared fellow employees with graphic details about war.


You did this to yourself...


----------



## Dame (Dec 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> The above quote will live forever within the official records of the US Intelligence Community.
> 
> A Ranger intel officer from 1/75 will brief some people within my org about the current structure of an overseas force and how my org is used to enable the above to occur.  I used that in an official email to org personnel informing them of the brief to learn how "your information is operationalized by decision makers to enable subordinate elements to "blow a hole in a wall and walk in like they own the place"".
> 
> ...


If you get fired I swear I will vouch for you at my company. Can't have enough of this.


----------



## Brill (Dec 9, 2020)

Dame said:


> If you get fired I swear I will vouch for you at my company. Can't have enough of this.


Lots of rumors swirling that Early Outs my be offered to reduce workforce.  Retiring at 51 and becoming an AWP???? SIGN ME UP!!!!!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Um, there’s a pretty big difference between your garden-variety L-shaped ambush and... whatever you’d call this other thing:
> 
> Iran makes arrests in killing of top nuclear scientist, those responsible 'will not escape justice': official
> 
> ...


From the way it sounds, nobody who actually had anything to do with the hit has been arrested because they unassed the AO and are comfortably back in Tel Aviv getting the Kidon debrief and toasting each other with Tubi 60.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> Lots of rumors swirling that Early Outs my be offered to reduce workforce.  Retiring at 51 and becoming an AWP???? SIGN ME UP!!!!!



I am still baffled by some of the bullshit that you're dealing with, where you are. It makes no sense.


----------



## Brill (Dec 9, 2020)

Dame said:


> If you get fired I swear I will vouch for you at my company. Can't have enough of this.


I blame @DasBoot and @Ranger Psych for poisoning my thought process.


----------



## Dame (Dec 9, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> I am still baffled by some of the bullshit that you're dealing with, where you are. It makes no sense.


You and I do not have the temperament to work directly for the GS powers that be. They are not contractors, not the military, all crazy. I'm talking about the ones who were never mil. More like lifetime DMV on a federal scale. 

I love my job.


----------



## Brill (Dec 9, 2020)

Dame said:


> You and I do not have the temperament to work directly for the GS powers that be. They are not contractors, not the military, all crazy. I'm talking about the ones who were never mil. More like lifetime DMV on a federal scale.


Once we go to Single Payer health care, it’ll be that SAME mentality and work ethic managing your health care.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> Once we go to Single Payer health care, it’ll be that SAME mentality and work ethic managing your health care.


Biloxi region VA-style care for everyone, because we can’t fucking die fast enough!!! /sarc


----------



## Dame (Dec 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> Once we go to Single Payer health care, it’ll be that SAME mentality and work ethic managing your health care.


Yup. Medicare for all is a Ponzi scheme plain and simple. Folks at the bottom who got in with nothing will get everything. Anyone who works and has a real income after 65 is screwed.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> Once we go to Single Payer health care, it’ll be that SAME mentality and work ethic managing your health care.



Sheesh. Stay on topic you HR violator.


----------



## AWP (Dec 9, 2020)

lindy said:


> becoming an AWP???? SIGN ME UP!!!!!



You couldn't possibly hate yourself this much.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 10, 2020)

With Biden coming in having announced his intention to rejoin the Iran nuclear deal, I’m optimistic that we’ll see more Iranian nuke experts die mysteriously or in the uniquely artistic ways that seem to hallmark Mossad.

One of Israel’s staunchest supporters ever to sit in the Oval Office is on his way out. The dangerous Iran deal will get more impetus as the appeasement efforts of the incredibly naive Europeans are soon bolstered by the incredibly naive Americans—so whatever the Israeli’s need to do to whittle down Iranian nuclear assets and capabilities, human or otherwise, they will hopefully do.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 10, 2020)

I find it absolutely incredible that leaders of Western nations—most of whom have seen their citizens killed in terrorist attacks of various intensity—can unapologetically chart a course of assistance in nuclear matters to a nation that not only sponsors terrorism but who’s goals are evident for anybody with half a brain to see: in order to attain a place as a top regional power, and exploit it, Iran must at least achieve nuclear weapons parity with Pakistan, India and especially Israel. And an Iran with nuclear weapons capability, I’d argue, would present even more of a threat—based on it’s location, the fanaticism of it’s state religion and the unpredictability of it’s various proxies and players—than North Korea ever would.

I’d rejoice to see it’s nuclear program reduced to a smoking black hole in the ground.


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2020)

Gunz said:


> I’d rejoice to see it’s nuclear program reduced to a smoking black hole in the ground.



I firmly believe that part of the Abraham Accords allows the IAF to transit Saudi and UAE airspace on the way to Iran. The two nations "denounce" such a thing when it occurs, but that's for appearances sake. Maybe they do that.

The UAE and Saudi air forces have enough ass to remove Iran's air force from the sky and that's before we get involved with our...numerous fighter squadrons in theater.

I stand corrected to an earlier post elsewhere, Iran can strike Israel. This is "kind of" why a nuclear Iran is a horrific notion.

Missiles of Iran | Missile Threat


----------



## Jaknight (Dec 10, 2020)

Corrct


AWP said:


> I firmly believe that part of the Abraham Accords allows the IAF to transit Saudi and UAE airspace on the way to Iran. The two nations "denounce" such a thing when it occurs, but that's for appearances sake. Maybe they do that.
> 
> The UAE and Saudi air forces have enough ass to remove Iran's air force from the sky and that's before we get involved with our...numerous fighter squadrons in theater.
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2020)

@Jaknight I believe you are right, though I don't recall specifics.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 11, 2020)

@Jaknight  the Iranian’s agreed to limit the range of their ballistic missiles to 2000 km. (Tel Aviv is 1900 km from Tehran.)

They have also said that they would continue to press ahead with development of conventional “defensive” ballistic weapons systems and payloads. But how hard is it to change the payload on a ballistic missile from a conventional to a nuclear warhead?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2020)

Gunz said:


> With Biden coming in having announced his intention to rejoin the Iran nuclear deal


That ^ was a mistake on the president-elect's part.  He should have signaled willingness to consider the possibility of returning to the table, but needing some moves by Iran (and others) first.  Now, he is a disadvantageous negotiating position because everyone knows this is something that he wants, and they're therefore going to make him pay for it.

But hey, *don't take my word* for it:



> Iran... is *expected to demand a high price* to return to the deal, including the* immediate lifting of the punishing sanctions* imposed by the Trump administration and *billions of dollars in compensation* for them


----------



## Gunz (Dec 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Dame (Dec 11, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> That ^ was a mistake on the president-elect's part.  He should have signaled willingness to consider the possibility of returning to the table, but needing some moves by Iran (and others) first.  Now, he is a disadvantageous negotiating position because everyone knows this is something that he wants, and they're therefore going to make him pay for it.
> 
> But hey, *don't take my word* for it:


Oh, I don't think it was a mistake. I think it was done intentionally.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 12, 2020)

Antony Blinken, if confirmed, will be the pointman in this "disadvantageous negotiating position." He helped frame the original JCPOA. He's Jewish--which, given his track record, probably means little or nothing in this context. Personally I'm hoping this is going to be a hard sell in Congress given the probability that Iran will bleed it for all it's worth.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 12, 2020)

Meanwhile in Iran....

Iran court hands ‘Zombie Angelina Jolie’ Sahar Tabar 10 years in jail


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 13, 2020)

Mohsen Fakhrizadeh: 'Machine-gun with AI' used to kill Iran scientist

If true, fucking impressive.

ETA: I see I'm late. Disregard.


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2020)

Qatar aka Pakistan light has entered the chat.

Qatari government 'funded Houthi drones'



> Qatar will be implicated in funding and enabling shipments of drone components from China and Europe to Yemen's Houthi Rebels.
> 
> In a meeting next week in Europe, US security contractors will present information to an international panel investigating materiel shipments to the Iran-backed militia.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 22, 2020)

AWP said:


> Qatar aka Pakistan light has entered the chat.
> 
> Qatari government 'funded Houthi drones'


LOL.
What we gonna do?
NOTHING.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 22, 2020)

Obviously give them money in the next Covid payout.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 4, 2021)

South Korea thing is interesting. Wonder what the escalation will look like

Edit for people not tracking:

South Korean-flagged tanker seized by Iran, Seoul demands release

South Korea Sends Its Forces Into The Strait Of Hormuz After Iran Seizes Tanker (Updated)


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 4, 2021)

What thing?


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 4, 2021)

SpitfireV said:


> What thing?


Iran seized South Korean tanker, and in return SK is sending troops to retake the tanker by force.

South Korea sending troops, contacting other nations after Iran seizes ship


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 4, 2021)

SaintKP said:


> Iran seized South Korean tanker, and in return SK is sending troops to retake the tanker by force.
> 
> South Korea sending troops, contacting other nations after Iran seizes ship


Not gonna happen unless they plan on invading Iran.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 4, 2021)

Additionally. POTUS is keeping the Nimitz around

Aircraft carrier Nimitz staying in Mideast as Iran raises uranium enrichment levels, seizes South Korean ship


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 4, 2021)

DA SWO said:


> Not gonna happen unless they plan on invading Iran.



Will be interesting to see who is going to win the game of chicken.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2021)

SaintKP said:


> Will be interesting to see who is going to win the game of chicken.


----------



## digrar (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## DA SWO (Jan 5, 2021)

SaintKP said:


> Will be interesting to see who is going to win the game of chicken.


Iran will win.
Incoming admin has already said they will re-enter the nuke deal (violated by Iran), and I doubt any Iranian terror acts will be responded to by the new admin.
President Elect Harris won't rock the boat.


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 5, 2021)

DA SWO said:


> Iran will win.
> Incoming admin has already said they will re-enter the nuke deal (violated by Iran), and I doubt any Iranian terror acts will be responded to by the new admin.
> President Elect Harris won't rock the boat.


Getting back into the deal will be a huge political win for Biden especially since many a average Joe still thinks the deal was a great one


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2021)

DA SWO said:


> Iran will win.
> Incoming admin has already said they will re-enter the nuke deal (violated by Iran), and I doubt any Iranian terror acts will be responded to by the new admin.
> President Elect Harris won't rock the boat.


Yeah, they've basically flipped us off already.  Appeasement has already begun, I'm sure.  

Iran’s IRGC unveils underground missile base amid US tensions


----------



## CQB (Jan 10, 2021)

I guess I’m in the minority as I thought the original Iran deal was good. It eased tensions a little.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 10, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Yeah, they've basically flipped us off already.  Appeasement has already begun, I'm sure.
> 
> Iran’s IRGC unveils underground missile base amid US tensions



This wasn't built overnight...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2021)

CQB said:


> I guess I’m in the minority as I thought the original Iran deal was good. It eased tensions a little.


Did you expect Iran to abide by it?
I didn't.


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 10, 2021)

The deal was for only a certain length of time I believe


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2021)

Anyone read these docs linked? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348411800572764160
https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/2020-10C-Report-Unclassified-Version-for-H.pdf


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 10, 2021)

DA SWO said:


> Did you expect Iran to abide by it?
> I didn't.


They were, until we pulled out of it


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2021)

Salt USMC said:


> They were, until we pulled out of it



Au contraire mon ami!





Iran Breaches the Nuclear Deal and UN Resolutions for Third Time

UN agency IAEA reports Iran has again violated terms of nuclear deal | DW | 09.11.2016

Iran once again exceeds a nuclear deal limit: IAEA report


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 10, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Au contraire mon ami!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me there!  However, they abided the enrichment agreements all the way up to last year, which was long after we pulled out.  I would say that’s more substantial than non-nuclear missile testing and heavy water restrictions.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 11, 2021)

Salt USMC said:


> You got me there!  However, they abided the enrichment agreements all the way up to last year, which was long after we pulled out.  I would say that’s more substantial than non-nuclear missile testing and heavy water restrictions.



I would love to understand how you know this. To say it with confidence too. I guess to suggest otherwise would probably be spillage if you actually knew


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> I would love to understand how you know this. To say it with confidence too. I guess to suggest otherwise would probably be spillage if you actually knew


IAEA releases monthly reports

IAEA and Iran - IAEA Reports | IAEA


----------



## Locksteady (Jan 11, 2021)

DA SWO said:


> Did you expect Iran to abide by it?
> I didn't.


You shouldn't have.

No agreement could promise that Iran wouldn't build secret facilities to develop nuclear weapons, and it wasn't designed to nurture the illusion that it could solve the problem of Iran's nuclear development.

The deal was simply the only measure putting any sort of wrench in its nuclear weapons development program, and thereby positioning the US and every other country saying haaaiiilll no to Iranian nuclear weapons to better monitor and manage the threat as it developed.

The terms made it much more challenging for Iran to openly develop nuclear weapons by instituting regular independent inspections of all of Iran's known facilities, among other oversight mechanisms, to enforce Iran's agreement not to develop weapons-grade uranium in them.  IAEA already confirmed that Iran had been compliant in this regard up until last year, well after POTUS withdrew the US from the deal.

The US and Israeli IC also were in agreement that the deal effectively would have prevented Iran's 'known' weapons-grade development program for a decade or more, and it certainly slowed down the net progress towards nuclear weapon capabilities by preventing its development in all of Iran's known facilities.

Withdrawing from the deal removed the only existing brake on Iran's development into a nuclear superpower, and this is made all the more clear with Iran's recent decision, after the deal was called off, to openly resume enriching uranium at one of its known facilities.

Whatever the Biden administration ultimately does (deal or no deal - ha!), I think it should retain the sanctions of the Trump administration so it doesn't lose any leverage.  I also think that he should take his time and repair diplomatic relations with key EU states that already condemn Iran so that if he decides to renegotiate a deal, he will be in a stronger spot to concede fewer sanctions when doing it, if any at all.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 11, 2021)

Locksteady said:


> Whatever the Biden administration ultimately does (deal or no deal - ha!), I think it should retain the sanctions of the Trump administration so it doesn't lose any leverage



I thought Iran had already been threatening to kick out inspectors if the sanctions aren't lifted. 

I don't see a path to actually ever normalizing relations with the Iranian regime.


----------



## Locksteady (Jan 11, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> I thought Iran had already been threatening to kick out inspectors if the sanctions aren't lifted.


Yes, and this is part of the reason why I felt the administration should bide its time and focus on strengthening its relations with the countries that are still in the JCPOA and would be affected by inspector removals.  This would better position the US to work with those remaining members of the JCPOA to better collaborate on an effective method and time to bring up US reentry into the deal.  Retaining pressure on Iran through the sanctions would help the US and those countries establish which (if any) of the sanctions to consider lifting as the biggest carrot for Iran to look into renegotiations.


Florida173 said:


> I don't see a path to actually ever normalizing relations with the Iranian regime.


It's definitely a challenging goal.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 18, 2021)

Just routine testing that hasn't happened in years...wonder why hmm

Iran test-fires ballistic missiles on targets at sea - France 24


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 18, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> wonder why hmm


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 12, 2022)

Well...this is extra. 

Woman stabbed date in the neck in retaliation for US drone strike


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 13, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well...this is extra.
> 
> Woman stabbed date in the neck in retaliation for US drone strike


That is some crazy stuff.


----------



## AWP (Mar 13, 2022)

Wait until I get my hands on Kate Beckinsale. Someone has to atone for the War of 1812. I am my country’s sword and shield.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 13, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well...this is extra.
> 
> Woman stabbed date in the neck in retaliation for US drone strike


That’s weird.  I wonder if the guy was in the military or something.  Not clear in the article. 

But I will add that anyone in the decision chain high enough to be “responsible” for that attack is probably not on PlentyOfFish


----------



## AWP (Mar 13, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> But I will add that anyone in the decision chain high enough to be “responsible” for that attack is probably not on PlentyOfFish



You’re never lonely with Sharia Only.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 13, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> That’s weird.  I wonder if the guy was in the military or something.  Not clear in the article.
> 
> But I will add that anyone in the decision chain high enough to be “responsible” for that attack is probably not on PlentyOfFish


Yeah, they probably are subscribers to It's Just Lunch.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 13, 2022)

Inshallah, Habibi


----------

